# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Η Ιστορία των Πλοίων της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ακτοπλοΐας - Historical Greek and Foreign Ferries > 1970-1990 >  Νηρεύς [Nereus, Scania, Polhem]

## ΑΣΤΥΠΑΛΑΙΑ

Βρηκα μια φωτο σε τουριστικο οδηγο για τη Κω.... Πρεπει η φωτογραφια να ειναι γυρω στο 90 ισως και πιο πισω ..... Οσα χρονια παω εγω στη Κω υπαρχουν καποιες αλλαγες που δεν φαινονται εδω ....
Το πλοιο που φαινεται ειναι το ΝΗΡΕΥΣ ?????????????????????

skan 6125a.jpg

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

Ε, δεν τον βλεπεις??? Ολοκληρος ειναι!!!

----------


## Haddock

Ο *Roi Baudouin* έθεσε την προσοχή μας σε ένα πλοίο-σταθμό για την άγονη γραμμή, που ακόμα κι εδώ στο φόρουμ τριγυρνάει σαν φάντασμα! Με δυο δημοσιεύσεις ως τώρα, ο Πονηρεύς, λοιπόν, άφησε εποχή για τις κρουαζιέρες των 36 λιμανιών. Μετά τον παροπλισμό του Μιαούλη το 1985, οι Αγαπητοί δρομολόγησαν το Νηρεύς στη γραμμή ζωής με τα 36 λιμάνια των Κυκλάδων και της Δωδεκανήσου. Δεν έχω φωτογραφίες στο αρχείο μου, έχω όμως μνήμες από βραδινά ταξίδια στα υψηλής αισθητικής σαλόνια του με τους ναυτολογημένους κοριούς και κατσαρίδες. Και φυσικά, θα αναφερθώ σε ταξίδι που δεν έγινε αφού πέρασε σαν φάντασμα από την Παροικιά....και μείναμε αμανάτι να τον περιμένουμε μες τα ξημερώματα...

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Το πλοίο-φάντασμα, ο πλοίαρχός του ο Μιχάλης ο Πέλλας και το μοναδικό του πλήρωμα πέρασαν στην ιστορία μέσα από τις ιστορίες που κατέγραψε κατά μοναδικό τρόπο ο Κώστας Θαλασσινός και δημοσιεύτηκαν σε συνέχειες στο περιοδικό "ΕΦΟΠΛΙΣΤΗΣ".
Είναι σχήμα οξύμωρο ή όχι;
Για το πλοίο για οποίο σπάνια άκουγες από τους περισσότερους επιβάτες καλά λόγια κάθησε ένας άνθρωπος και έγραψε κοντά ένα βιβλίο.
Και πολλοί αναγνώστες περίμεναν τη συνέχεια σε εκείνες τις παλιές καλές ημέρες του "ΕΦΟΠΛΙΣΤΗ".
Θυμάμαι και τώρα να το βλέπω ένα απόγευμα του Ιουλίου να φθάνει ήσυχα ήσυχα στη Σητεία. Κατά μια περίεργη σύμπτωση εκείνη την ώρα βρισκόμασταν για κάποιον λόγο στο νεκροταφείο της Σητείας. Δυο χρόνια μετά και την ίδια εποχή (μήνα Ιούλιο) το "Νηρεύς" προσάραξε σε έναν ύφαλο στον Κάβο -Σίδερο, πολύ κοντά στη Σητεία.

----------


## Haddock

Ο Micke έχει σπάνιες φωτογραφίες από το μηχανοστάσιο του πλοίου. Για δυνατές συγκινήσεις, οι καραβολάτρες Σουηδοί έχουν *ιστοσελίδα κόσμημα*, γεμάτη με ιστορικά αρχεία και φωτογραφίες. Αξίζει να την επισκεφθείτε, αφού θα δείτε μπροσούρες, εικόνες από το εσωτερικό του πλοίου, το γκαράζ, και άλλες φωτογραφίες από την καριέρα του στη Σουηδία. Υπάρχουν φυσικά και οι αποκαρδιωτικές στιγμές πάνω στην ξέρα του κάβο Σίδερο... θα επανέλθω δριμύτερος...

----------


## Ellinis

> Για δυνατές συγκινήσεις, οι καραβολάτρες Σουηδοί έχουν *ιστοσελίδα κόσμημα*, γεμάτη με ιστορικά αρχεία και φωτογραφίες.


Πραγματικά υπέροχη ιστοσελίδα! 
Το Νηρέα το θυμάμαι στον Πειραιά με τη χαρακτηριστική σκουριά να διακοσμεί το σκαρί κάτω από τα όκια αλλά και με μια παχιά επικάλυψη από φύκια στα ύφαλα.

Είχα ακούσει οτι τόσο ο Νηρέας όσο και το Κυκλάδες είχαν κάνει κάποτε και τη λεγόμενη "μαύρη γραμμή" της Πελοποννήσου. Ξέρει κανείς αν είναι αλήθεια?

Και μια αναπαραγωγή από ενα ξεθωριασμένο σλάιντ, κάπου 20+ χρόνια πριν. Αφιερωμένο στο Roi που έκανε και το "θεάρεστο" έργο της μετατροπής.

Νireas.jpg

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Ο "Νηρεύς-πονηρεύς" πρέπει να έκανε για κάποιο φεγγάρι και την άγονη της Πελοποννήσου.
Ήτα πλοίο με αρκετούς φίλους, οι οποίοι είχαν αποκτήσει μια ιδιαίτερη σχέση με το καράβι. Και σίγουρα αυτοί που το έπαιρναν είτε δεν βιάζονταν να φτάσουν είτε δεν είχαν κάποιο άλλο πλοίο να πάρουν.
Δυο νησιά στα οποία αρκετοί άνθρωποι δέθηκαν με αυτό το καράβι ήταν η Αμοργός και η Αστυπάλαια.
Είναι χαρακτηριστικό ότι ακόμα και ο μεγάλος θεατρικός συγγραφέας Ιάκωβος Καμπανέλης περιγράφει σε κάποιο θεατρικό του έργο τη σκηνή της αναμονής και της άφιξης του "Νηρέα" στο λιμάνι της Αμοργού.
Υπάρχουν πραγματικά πολλές απίστευτες ιστορίες για αυτό το πλοίο.
Και μάλιστα για άλλους είναι ιστορίες μίσους και για άλλους ιστορίες αγάπης.
Σκουριά, φύκια, αγάπη, τρέλα.
Καράβι μη συμβατικό, χωρίς στολές από το πλήρωμα.
Ένα καράβι πειρατικό.
Ο Jolly Roger είχε αναφέρει κάποτε ότι ήταν δεμένος ο "Νηρέας" δίπλα στο "Γεώργιος Εξπρές" στον Αθηνιό.
Έρχονται κάποιοι τουρίστες, ανεβαίνουν στον "Νηρέα" που έφευγε πρώτος και μετά από λίγο κατεβαίνουν βιαστικά από τον "Νηρέα" και ανεβαίνουν στο "Γεώργιος Εξπρές". Ο λόγος ήταν ότι τους φάνηκε παράξενο πλοίο και προτίμησαν το "Γεώργιος Εξπρές" που μπροστά του έμοιαζε με κρουαζιερόπλοιο.

Λίγες είναι σχετικά και οι καλές φωτογραφίες του "Νηρέα". Μια από αυτές είναι η παραπάνω του φίλου Ellinis. Tον ευχαριστούμε πολύ για αυτό.

----------


## vinman

...και μία φώτο που βρήκα απο φυλλάδιο του Αγαπητού...

----------


## Haddock

Ένα πλοίο παρεξηγημένο για ευνόητους λόγους. Το δρομολόγιο της άγονης με τα 36 λιμάνια μάζευε καθυστερήσεις με αποτέλεσμα τις συχνές ακυρώσεις δρομολογίων. 

Στα μέσα των golden 80s, δεν θα ξεχάσω ένα ταξίδι, που τελικά δεν έγινε, την εποχή που οι Αγαπητοί είχαν δρομολογήσει το &#171;Νηρεύς&#187; στο Κυριακάτικο δρομολόγιο των 23:00. Συνήθως, το &#171;προβλεπόμενο παράθυρο άφιξης&#187; στην Πάρο ήταν κάπου ανάμεσα 2 με 4:30πμ, ξημερώματα. Σε αυτό το προγραμματισμένο ταξίδι, λοιπόν, μας έτυχε να περιμένουμε το Νηρεύς από τις 01πμ μέχρι της 3πμ, χαλάρωνοντας στο καφένειο του Φλοίσβου.

Νυσταγμένοι, κατά τις 03:00 αποφασίσαμε να τα μαζέψουμε και να διανυκτερεύσουμε στο σπίτι, αλλάζοντας τα σχέδια της αναχώρησης μας για την επόμενη μέρα. Αφού είδαν και αποείδαν, μερικοί backpackers με sleeping bags άραξαν και κοιμήθηκαν στην παραλία του λιμανιού, δίπλα στη θέση του γαρμπή (όπως στη φωτογραφία).

Μάθαμε το επόμενο πρωί ότι το δρομολόγιο θα είχε καθυστέρηση μία ολόκληρη ημέρα! Ταλαιπωρία και ιστορίες για να έχουμε να λέμε... Η χρυσή εποχή της Ακτοπλοΐας είχε αρκετά παρατράγουδα που άφηναν μια γλυκόπικρη γεύση σε πολλούς ταξιδιώτες.



ΥΓ. Vinman είσαι άψογος αφού οι φωτογραφίες σου είναι ιστορικής αξίας.

----------


## vinman

Το ''Νηρεύς-Πονηρεύς'' ή το ''πλοίο φάντασμα'' όπως εύστοχα γράφετε παραπάνω ημιβυθισμένο Β.Α. της Κρήτης κοντά στο ακρωτήρι Κάβο Σίδερο...
(Εξαιρετικές φωτογραφίες του κ.Γιώργου Γιαννακή κομμένες απο τεύχος του Εφοπλιστή)


Συνημμένο Αρχείο 14734

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 14735

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 14736

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 14737

----------


## vinman

Αφιερωμένη στον φίλο ΑΣΤΥΠΑΛΑΙΑ,o Νηρέας στο λιμάνι της Αστυπάλαιας...


Συνημμένο Αρχείο 16885


(σκαναρισμένη απο τον Εφοπλιστή)

----------


## helatros68

Μερικες φωτογραφιες του πλοιου απο τον τοπο της προσαραξης ανοικτα απο τον Καβο Σιδερο (29.7.89).
nereus 2.jpg

nereus 3.jpg

nereus 4.jpg

nereus 29.7.89.jpg

----------


## Leo

Τίτλος που θα πήγαινε στις φωτογραφίες που μοιράστηκε μαζί μας ο φίλος helatros68. " ΤΑ ΚΟΡΑΚΙΑ " (εννοούμε φυσικά τους ναυαγοσώστες). Ευχαριστούμε πολύ.

----------


## a.molos

Μια cart postale απο τα χρόνια στη Σουηδία ως SCΑΝΙΑ, και μπροστά στα λεμονάδικα όταν έκανε την άγονη.

NIREUS.jpg

NIREUS 001.jpg

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

> Μια cart postale απο τα χρόνια στη Σουηδία ως SCΑΝΙΑ, και μπροστά στα λεμονάδικα όταν έκανε την άγονη.


Ωραιες οι φωτο, αλλα μια μικρη διορθωση. Στην καρτ-ποσταλ ειναι SCANIA EXPRESS, αν το δεις προσεκτικα! Με μια γρηγορη αναζητηση στο Fakta, ονομαστηκε ετσι απο το 1971-1976, οποτε και πουληθηκε παλι, και ονομαστηκε POLHEM. Σαν SCANIΑ ηταν μπλε, με S L στο Dummy Funnel.

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Η φωτογραφία του "Νηρέα" στα Λεμονάδικα είναι πραγματικά μοναδική.
Ευχαριστούμε για μια ακόμα φορά τον Α. Μώλο. 
Μέχρι τώρα θεωρούσαμε ότι είναι από τα λιγότερα φωτογραφημένα πλοία της ακτοπλοΐας μας.
Μακάρι να διαψευστούμε.
Πάντως, ήταν από λίγα πλοία που τα ταξίδια του "διασώθηκαν" μέσα από τις σελίδες του "Νηρεύς-Πονηρεύς" στον "ΕΦΟΠΛΙΣΤΗ"από τον Κώστα Θαλασσινό.

----------


## a.molos

Αλλη μια φωτογραφία απο τα θρυλικά λεμονάδικα, με την παρέα των Κυκλαδίτικων.

NEREUS.png

----------


## ΑΡΗΣ

> Αλλη μια φωτογραφία απο τα θρυλικά λεμονάδικα, με την παρέα των Κυκλαδίτικων.


Ιστορική φώτο!Το περτικαλί όμως είναι το Πάρος και όχι το Νάξος.

----------


## Ellinis

...και πάντα με τη χαρακτηριστικά μόνιμη σκουριά στα όκια.

----------


## Roi Baudoin

"Σαν παλιό σινεμά .....", φίλε A. Μώλο.
Τι άλλο να πει κανείς;
Τόσο όμορφη φωτογραφία, τόσο όμορφη εποχή, τόσο όμορφα πλοία.
Και, δυστυχώς, φαίνεται πια τόσο μακρινή.
Ευχαριστούμε πολύ.

----------


## Haddock

Αφού η μέρα είναι γιορτινή και ο καπετάν Ανδρέας μας έφερε στο νου την ανεμοδαρμένη Αμοργό, ας πάρουμε μια τζούρα από το πλοίο φάντασμα πρυμνοδετημένο στο λιμάνι των Καταπόλων σαν μια καλοκαιρινή ανάμνηση από τα 80ς.

Η φωτογραφία ζωντανεύει την καθημερινότητα του Αυγούστου σε μια ξεχασμένη όαση του Αιγαίου. Το φορτηγάκι (με τις παλιές πινακίδες) έχει φορτώσει την πραμάτεια, ενώ οι θαρραλέοι ταξιδιώτες περιμένουν καρτερικά  την αναχώρηση.

Το μελτέμι φρεσκάρει, ο κάβος τεζάρει, και το Πονηρεύς μας πλημμυρίζει νωχελικά με μελαγχολική απόλαυση...



Photo Credit: Flickr

----------


## καπετάν αντρέας

Αχ, Νίκο, τι αναμνήσεις ξυπνάς... Η περίπτωση του Νηρέα έχει δύο μοναδικότητες.  Έτσι:

1) Είναι το μόνο καράβι που μπορώ να σκεφθώ το οποίο είναι *αποκλειστικά ταυτισμένο με τη δεκαετία του '80*, *και μόνον.*  Έτσι, ήρθε στα ελληνικά νερά μετά το 1981 (Αμοργό, καλοκαίρι του '82), και τέλειωσε (ή το "τελείωσαν") το 1989.
2) Ήταν το πρώτο καράβι που έκανε δρομολόγιο Πειραιά -  Πάρο, και μετά *κατευθείαν* Κατάπολα (δηλ. χωρίς Νάξο και Μικρές Κυκλάδες), προς Δωδεκάνησα (αυτό για πρώτη φορά ή το 1984 ή το 1985). Έτσι το δρομολόγιο στα πρακτορεία ήταν_: "Πάρο, Κατάπολα, Αιγιάλη, Αστυπάλαια ..._κλπ"

Για κάποιο περίεργο λόγο, είναι ταυτισμένο με τις χειρότερες τρικυμίες.  Ένας φίλος μου έκανε το 1985 ...39 ώρες Πειραιά - Αμοργό.  Μέσα στην εβδομάδα, θα ανεβάσω τη σχετική κάρτα που μου έστειλε (έχει ενδιαφέρον!)
  Πάντως, στην Αμοργό έχει γράψει τη δική του ιστορία, ειδικά έως το 1986.  Τότε μπήκε στη γραμμή το "Δήλος" (για Ραφήνα, βέβαια) και τα πράγματα σκούρηναν για τον Νηρέα...
  Αναμείνατε μέχρι νεωτέρας... :Wink:

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Καπεταν-Ανδρέα, είναι γνωστό ότι ο ηρωϊκός "Νηρεύς" είναι ένα από τα λίγα πλοία για το οποίο έχουν γραφτεί μικρές ιστορίες.
Τις έγραψε ο Κώστας Θαλασσινός και δημοσιεύτηκαν σε συνέχειες στο περιοδικό "Εφοπλιστής".
Οι ιστορίες αυτές είχαν σαν ήρωες τους ανθρώπους του πληρώματος. Κεντρική μορφή, ο πλοίαρχος του, ο Μιχάλης ο Πέλλας. Από κοντά ο Βασίλης ο Γιαννακής, ο Παναγιώτης Χρυσίνης (αποκαλούμενος συχνά και "Μούσκαρος"), ο Σταμάτης ο Ηλιόπουλος, και αρκετοί ακόμα.
Οι ιστορίες τελειώνουν με τον πρόωρο θάνατο του καπετάνιου.
Για αυτόν τον άνθρωπο όλοι έλεγαν και λένε ακόμα τα καλύτερα λόγια.
Αναφέρεται, μάλιστα, ότι η σωρός του πλοιάρχου πέρασε μπροστά από το πλοίο του. Και το πλοίο σφυρίζοντας συνεχώς τον αποχαιρέτησε με αυτόν τον τρόπο.
Και κάπου φαίνεται ότι οι μοίρες του πλοίου και του πλοιάρχου είχαν πια ταυτιστεί και ακολούθησε ότι ακολούθησε ( με πολλά-πολλά ερωτηματικά). 
Το πλοίο παραμένει βυθισμένο κοντά στον Κάβο-Σίδερο, κοντά στη Σητεία.
Απλά να αναφέρουμε ότι στην περιοχή του Κάβου-Σίδερου, η Μονή Τοπλού και επώνυμοι επιχειρηματίες σχεδιάζουν την τουριστική ανάπτυξη της περιοχής, κατά τρόπο που δεν ταιριάζει καθόλου με τη φυσιογνωμία της περιοχής.
ΜιαΎβρις σχεδιάζεται απέναντι στην ίδια τη Φύση.
Μακάρι να μην γίνει.
Ίσως σ' αυτό να βοηθήσει και ο "Νηρέας" που "κοιμάται" βαθιά στα νερά της Σητείας.
Λέγονται πολλά για αυτό το πλοίο.
Πλοίο-φάντασμα, πλοίο-μαγικό,  πλοίο-διαφορετικό.

----------


## Grotta

Πλοίο φάντασμα πραγματικά, 
έφτανε στην Νάξο σε μεταμεσονύκτιες ώρες και άναβε τον προβολέα , σαρώνοντας το λιμάνι.. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Φάνης Σέμπρος

για οποιον το έχει και δεν βαριέται να ανατρέξει:
τεύχος 124 (ΑΥΓ 2003) σελ 122:
"Κάβο Σίδερος, 29 ιουλίου 1989"
πάρα πολύ συγκινητικό.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

F/B *Νηρευς*...

223.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Απίθανη σκηνή, λες και πετάχτηκε μέσα στη φωτογραφία από το πουθενά!

----------


## Amorgos66

> Μερικες φωτογραφιες του πλοιου απο τον τοπο της προσαραξης ανοικτα απο τον Καβο Σιδερο (29.7.89).
> nereus 2.jpg
> 
> nereus 3.jpg
> 
> nereus 4.jpg
> 
> nereus 29.7.89.jpg


...το ναυαγοσωστικό νομίζω ότι ειναι το ΑΣΤΕΡΙ...

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

F/B *Νηρευς*...


O227.jpg
_Φωτο Γ. Κουρουπης_
_χαρισμενη στους φιλουςEllinis,Ben Bruce,kαι Amorgos66_

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

> F/B *Νηρευς*...
> 
> 
> O227.jpg
> _Φωτο Γ. Κουρουπης_
> _χαρισμενη στους φιλουςEllinis,Ben Bruce,kαι Amorgos66_


Ποτε δεν γνωρισα τον Νηρεα, ή απλα περναγε απαρατηρητος σε μενα oταν ημουν μκρος. Τον γνωρισα μεσα απο κειμενα και φωτογραφιες, αλλα παρολο που σαν μεγεθος, ειναι πολυ μικρος (για τα σημερινα δεδομενα), μου ειναι αρκετα συμπαθης. Καπου πρεπει να εχω τα σχεδια του, σαν Scania, απο ενα φιλο που το ειχε ταξιδεψει σαν Polhem καπου στα 1970s.

----------


## Amorgos66

> F/B *Νηρευς*...
> 
> 
> O227.jpg
> _Φωτο Γ. Κουρουπης_
> _χαρισμενη στους φιλουςEllinis,Ben Bruce,kαι Amorgos66_


...oυαου,.....,η φωτο αυτή δίνει την πιο ρεαλιστική όψη του... ΄θηρίου΄...
Ποσες κ πόσες αναμνησεις στην 3η θεση ,πάνω πάνω πρύμα....ωρες ατέλειωτες...
...εύγε...
Ενα από τα κλασσικά του δρομολόγια (πέρα από την αγονη Δωδεκανησου μέσω
Πάρου-Αμοργού )ήταν.....Συρο ,Παρο,Νάξο,Ηρακλεια, Σχοινούσα,Κουφονήσια,
Κατάπολα,Αιγιάλη,Δονούσα,Αστυπάλαια(με αυτή ακριβώς τη σειρά)....και αντίστροφα...
...και όποιος αντέξει....

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

> ...oυαου,.....,η φωτο αυτή δίνει την πιο ρεαλιστική όψη του... ΄θηρίου΄...
> Ποσες κ πόσες αναμνησεις στην 3η θεση ,πάνω πάνω πρύμα....ωρες ατέλειωτες...
> ...εύγε...
> Ενα από τα κλασσικά του δρομολόγια πέρα από την αγονη Δωδεκανησου μέσω
> Πάρου-Αμοργού ήταν.....Συρο ,Παρο,Νάξο,Ηρακλεια, Σχοινούσα,Κουφονήσια,
> Κατάπολα,Αιγιάλη,Δονούσα,Αστυπάλαια(με αυτή ακριβώς τη σειρά)....και αντίστροφα...
> ...και όποιος αντέξει....


Moνο τοσα λιγα ειχε? Δεν εφτανε μεχρι Ροδο?

----------


## Naias II

> F/B *Νηρευς*...
> O227.jpg
> _Φωτο Γ. Κουρουπης_
> _χαρισμενη στους φιλουςEllinis,Ben Bruce,kαι Amorgos66_


Μπράβο Apollon με τα απίστευτα αρχεία σου..... :Very Happy: 




> Moνο τοσα λιγα ειχε? Δεν εφτανε μεχρι Ροδο?


Παραπάνω 36 λιμάνια έπιανε. Γι' αυτό το πλοίο λέγανε _έμπαινες ξυρισμένος και έβγαινες με μούσι :lol:
_

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

> Μπράβο Apollon με τα απίστευτα αρχεία σου.....
> 
> 
> 
> Παραπάνω 36 λιμάνια έπιανε. Γι' αυτό το πλοίο λέγανε _έμπαινες ξυρισμένος και έβγαινες με μούσι :lol:_


Φιλε Naias Καλοοο !!!

----------


## Natalia_gr

Kalispera se olous...

Meta apo polla xronia einai polu sygkinitiko na diavazo kai na vlepo eikones pou mou prokaloun rigoi. Ta logia pou diavasa edo, mporo na po pos mou eferan dakrya xaras alla kai lypis giati auto to ploio einai vatheia xaragmeno - sinedemeno me tin zoi mou... 

Perasa polla kalokairia, alla kai xeimones s auto to karavi mias kai eixa tin tyxi na exo gia patera mou ekeino ton kapetanio (Michail Pellas) pou ton apoxeraitise to karavi tou ston dromo gia tin teleftaia tou katoikia.....

Xairomai polu pou akoma kapoioi to thymountai me toses polles kai kales anamniseis....

Sas euxaristo poly, 
Natalia Pella

P.S ean kapoios exei fotografies kai mporei na mou tis steilei, sas grafo to e-mail mou.
Natalia_22gr@yahoo.gr

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

F/B *Νηρευς*...
_καλως ηρθες natalia gr_ 

_nn reus.jpg_
_Φωτο Γ. Κουρουπης_

----------


## Natalia_gr

T.S.S APOLLON,

S euxaristo polu gia to kalos orisma....

Ean exeis kapoia foto kai exeis tin diathesi na mou tin steileis tha xaro polu na tin do sto e-mail mou.....(natalia_22gr@yahoo.gr)

Filia se olous, 
Natalia_

----------


## Roi Baudoin

_Ναταλία, σ' ευχαριστούμε πάρα πολύ._

Μας έδωσες μεγάλη χαρά με όσα έγραψες.

Ένας μεγάλος έλληνας μουσικός είχε κάποτε πει ότι υπάρχουν κάποιοι άνθρωποι στον κόσμο που είναι φτιαγμένοι από το υλικό που φτιάχνονται τα όνειρα.
Όταν διάβασα τις ιστορίες του *Κώστα Θαλασσινού* στο περιοδικό *"ΕΦΟΠΛΙΣΤΗΣ",* ο νους μου πήγε αμέσως στον πατέρα σου.
Μάλλον, και *ο Μιχάλης ο Πέλλας* ήταν φτιαγμένος από το υλικό που φτιάχνονται τα όνειρα.

Δεν ξέρω τι να πω.
_Τον πατέρα σου τον γνωρίσαμε μέσα από τις Ιστορίες του "Νηρεύς-Πονηρεύς" και τον αγαπήσαμε πολύ._


Τον Νοέμβριο που μας πέρασε οργανώσαμε μια προβολή στην Ελληνογαλλική Σχολή του Πειραιά *"SAINT PAUL"* με τίτλο *"Ένα ταξίδι στο χθες".*
Μέσα από τα παλιά slides ξαναγυρίσαμε σε αλλοτινές εποχές.
Ένας σπουδαίος άνθρωπος και καλός φίλος, ο *Παντελεήμονας Λελέκης*, άνοιξε το σεντούκι του με τις χαμένες εικόνες του παρελθόντος.

Σε κάποια στιγμή έδειξε και τον *"Νηρέα".*
Τότε ένα δάκρυ κύλησε στο μάγουλο ενός  ανθρώπου που καθόταν δυο σειρές πιο πίσω και του ξέφυγε μια φράση_"Α, ρε Μιχάλη"._

Παίρνοντας το θάρρος, θα ήθελα να ανεβάσουμε την φωτογραφία του *Παντελεήμονα Λελέκη* με τον *"Νηρέα"* στον Πειραιά.

Σ' ευχαριστούμε πολύ 

Το ταξίδι μας για Αστυπάλαια συνεχίζεται μέσα στη νύχτα ....

_"Μακρύ ταξίδι της μέρας μέσα στη νύχτα ......."_

_Το "Νηρεύς" στον Πειραιά στις 25 Μαρτίου 1985_

*Αφιερωμένο από όλους μας στη Ναταλία .....*

Natalia.jpg

----------


## καπετάν αντρέας

Φρεσκοβαμμένο, εαν κρίνουμε από το όνομα που λείπει στην πλώρη... :Wink:

----------


## Ellinis

...επίσης αν κρίνουμε από το οτι λείπουν τα "στολίδια" που είχε σε μόνιμη βάση γύρω από τα όκια και στη μάσκα!

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Και.... την βάρκα που μάλλον χρησιμοποιήθηκε για το βάψιμο.

----------


## Navigator

Ένα βιντεάκι από τα αρχεία μου, τραβηγμένο στην Γέφυρα του θρυλικού Νηρέα κατά την προσέγγιση στην Αμοργό, με screen shot από disembarkation σε λάντζα (χωρίς τα σημερινά δέοντα μέτρα ασφαλείας....χαχαχα). 
Διακρίνεται η οικογένεια του λοστρόμου, ο Μούσκαρος (που σε πρωτύτερο απόσπασμα φοβάται τον "κόπρο" του λοστρόμου), ο καπτά Βασίλης και προς το τέλος η μικρή τότε Ναταλία_gr (30-7-1985) με τον συγχωρεμένο πατέρα μας.


http://img190.imageshack.us/i/nereusapproaches.mp4/

Μόλις λασκάρω από χρόνο θα ανεβάσω και άλλο βιντεάκι.....

----------


## Natalia_gr

Αδερφε....
Μας εστειλες βραδιατικο!!
Περιμενω την επομενη εκπληξη....με προσοχη γιατι κυκλοφορουν και εγκεφαλικα!! 

Ναταλια_

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Φίλε *navigator,* δεν υπάρχουν λόγια για να εκφράσουν το ευχαριστώ.

Ότι και να πούμε θα είναι πολύ λίγο.

Να είστε όλοι καλά και περιμένουμε να δούμε και άλλες τέτοιες μοναδικές εικόνες.

Ο *"Νηρέας"*ταξιδεύει πάντα στην άγονη γραμμή με πλοίαρχο τον *Μιχάλη τον Πέλλα,* το ίδιο πάντα πλήρωμα και επιβάτες όσους δεν βιάζονται να φτάσουν στον προορισμό τους, μιας και ξέρουν ότι πολλές φορές το ίδιο το ταξίδι είναι το σημαντικότερο ...

----------


## Navigator

> Φίλε *navigator,* ..................
> 
> Ο *"Νηρέας"*ταξιδεύει πάντα στην άγονη γραμμή με πλοίαρχο τον *Μιχάλη τον Πέλλα,* το ίδιο πάντα πλήρωμα και επιβάτες όσους δεν βιάζονται να φτάσουν στον προορισμό τους, μιας και ξέρουν ότι πολλές φορές το ίδιο το ταξίδι είναι το σημαντικότερο ...


Να είσαι καλά για τα καλά σου λόγια φίλε Ρουά, 

Φύγαμε λοιπόν !!  

http://img190.imageshack.us/i/nireaspart.mp4/

Μονόλεπτο απόσπασμα έχουμε και δρομολόγια αύριο. 
Καλό βράδυ

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Φίλε navigator, έχεις βαλθεί να μας ..... αποτρελάνεις απόψε.

Βλέπουμε εικόνες που δεν τις έχουμε ζήσει με τον *"Νηρέα",* αλλά θα θέλαμε τόσο να τις είχαμε ζήσει.
Βλέπουμε μπροστά μας αυτό που τόσα χρόνια ονειρευόμασταν να δούμε.

Οι εικόνες αυτές μοιάζουν να βγαίνουν από μια άλλη εποχή, ολότελα διαφορετική από τη σημερινή.

Η θάλασσα είναι η ίδια, τα νησιά είναι ακόμα στη θέση τους, τα πλοία είναι σαφώς μεγαλύτερα και πολυτελέστερα, αλλά οι πιο πολλοί άνθρωποι είναι ολότελα διαφορετικοί από τότε.

Κάποιοι, όμως, φαίνεται να έχουν μπολιαστεί για τα καλά από το ήθος των ανθρώπων που βλέπουμε στις υπέροχες αυτές εικόνες να χαμογελούν.

Και τι το καλύτερο απ' το μοναδικό χαμόγελο αυτού του υπέροχου ανθρώπου.

Παραμένουμε πάντα on board .....

----------


## Ellinis

Aπίστευτο και συγκλονιστικό!! ο ΝΗΡΕΑΣ σάλπαρει ξανά για τα επικά του ταξίδια! και όλοι μαζί πιάνουμε σειρά στο πλωριό μπαλκονάκι...

αγαπητέ navigator όσες φορές και να σε ευχαριστήσουμε είναι λίγες!

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Navigator μας ταξιδευεις  με την  την μηχανη του χρονου σε αλλοτινες εποχες, γεματες αναμνησεις αλλα και συγκινηση...Φιλε να εισαι παντα καλα, σε ευχαριστουμε!

----------


## καπετάν αντρέας

> Ένα βιντεάκι από τα αρχεία μου, τραβηγμένο στην Γέφυρα του θρυλικού Νηρέα κατά την προσέγγιση στην Αμοργό, με screen shot από disembarkation σε λάντζα (30-7-1985) 
> 
> http://img190.imageshack.us/i/nereusapproaches.mp4/
> 
> Μόλις λασκάρω από χρόνο θα ανεβάσω και άλλο βιντεάκι.....


 
Είναι απόλυτα προφανές ότι αξίζουν συγχαρητήρια στον Navigator και σε όλους όσους έπαιρναν βίντεο σε εποχές (1985) που οι βιντεοκάμερες είχαν τσιμπημένη τιμή και σίγουρα δεν αποτελούσαν γκατζετάκι που ο μέσος ταξιδιώτης θα το θεωρούσε απαραίτητο για το ταξίδι του, πολύ δε περισσότερο για ένα ταξίδι στην Αμοργό με τον Νηρέα!  :Wink: 

Ας δούμε, όμως, κάποια πράγματα στα δύο βιντεάκια που ανέβασε ο Navigator:


*Στο πρώτο βίντεο,* μετά το λεπτό 1.14 , μπορείτε να δείτε καθαρά την αριστερή άκρη του λιμανιού των Καταπόλων με το φάρο, καθώς πλησιάζει για είσοδο ο Νηρέας. Αυτό το σημείο είναι ίδιο ακόμα και σήμερα, όπως επίσης ο φάρος και το εγκαταλελειμμένο σπιτάκι… Το σημείο λήψης και η πορεία με την οποία πλησιάζει το πλοίο για είσοδο στο λιμάνι καταδεικνύει, νομίζω, ξεκάθαρα  ότι ο Νηρέας ερχόταν από το Κουφονήσι…  :Wink: 
Ακόμα, στα επόμενα πλάνα που δείχνουν σκηνές μέσα στο λιμάνι θα προσέξατε ότι δεν διακρίνονται καθόλου τα σπίτια των Καταπόλων πέρα από την πλώρη του πλοίου. Αυτό οφείλεται στο ότι ο Νηρέας έφθασε το πρωί (υπολογίζω 09.00-10.00), με αποτέλεσμα να έχει στην πορεία του (από την είσοδο στο λιμάνι έως την προβλήτα) κόντρα τον ήλιο που ανέβαινε… Για αυτό και Κατάπολα …γιοκ στο βίντεο… :roll:


*Το δεύτερο βιντεάκι* δείχνει καθαρά το λιμάνι της *Σχοινούσας. ;-)*


Επειδή, τώρα, στο πρώτο βίντεο η πορεία του πλοίου προς Αμοργό φαίνεται, όπως είπαμε, να είναι καθαρά *από* το Κουφονήσι (και, άρα, πριν από εκεί, Σχοινούσα και Ηρακλειά), οδηγούμαι στο συμπέρασμα ότι το δεύτερο βιντεάκι του Navigator *είναι χρονικά προγενέστερο του πρώτου.*


Υποθέτω ότι ο λήπτης γύρισε τη σκηνή μέσα στο λιμάνι της Σχοινούσας, διέκοψε ίσως για λίγο, και συνέχισε με τη φάση της λάντζας (Σχοινούσα ή Κουφονήσι) και την προσέγγιση του πλοίου στα Κατάπολα…. 
Αυτά για όλους τους φίλους του naftilia...
Navigator, είναι έτσι;

----------


## vinman

Τι να πώ...
Οι εκπλήξεις σε αυτή την όμορφη παρέα δεν τελειώνουν ποτέ...
Μοναδικά ντοκουμέντα...
Σε ευχαριστούμε φίλε navigator!

----------


## Navigator

Καλημέρες, 

Αγαπητέ Ανδρέα, τα αποσπάσματα είναι από μια κασέτα που με πολύ ζόρι κατάφερα να αποσπάσω και να την έχω στα αρχεία μου σε dvd πλέον. Οι σκηνές έχουν τραβηχτεί από κάποιον αμοργιανό (ίσως) φωτογράφο τότε, -τα συγχαρητήρια λοιπόν σε αυτόν τον άγνωστο πρέπει να πάνε- ο οποίος σίγουρα έχει επεξεργαστεί το βίντεο όπως ήθελε. Εγώ τότε ήμουν 12 ετών....και δεν ήμουν on-board, παραθέριζα στην Αντίπαρο με τους πρεσβύτερους. 

Το ανεβασμένο αρχείο με τίτλο "nereusapproaches" είναι μεταγενέστερο από το αρχείο "nereuspart" όπως πολύ σωστά αναφέρεις και τα λιμάνια σίγουρα είναι μιξαρισμένα. Όλο το φίλμ τελειώνει με ένα αποσπασματικό έργο με την Παππά με σκηνές αποχαιρετισμού και καλοσωρίσματος με φόντο τον Πονηρέα

Πάντως από ότι θυμάμαι τα καλοκαίρια στο "μεγάλο" ταξείδι (Δευτέρα μεσημέρι με Παρασκευή πρωί -τις Τετάρτες έφτανε Σητεία και τα πίσω μπρός-) έπαιρνε το πλήρωμα τους δικούς και τον χειμώνα στο "μικρό" (Παρασκευή μεσημέρι με Δευτέρα ξημερώματα), ως επί το πλείστον, λόγω σχολείων κτλ. . ¶ρα το δρομολόγιο στο βίντεο πρέπει να είναι από το "μεγάλο".
Θα κοιτάξω να ανεβάσω όλο το βιντεάκι (εάν το δεχτεί ο server του αμερικάνου (περί τα 800MB)).

----------


## Amorgos66

...ευχαριστουμε   Νavigator....κ εις άλλα...

----------


## Νάξος

Εκπληκτικά μηνύματα και φιλμ από ανθρώπους που έχουν να πουν πολλά. Ο Νηρέας δεν ήταν το αγαπημένο μου καράβι μα πάντοτε το συμπαθούσα. Αν ταξίδευε σήμερα για τα νησιά θα ήταν αβλεπί η πρώτη μου επιλογή φτάνει να είχε μια στοιχειώδη καθαριότητα. Από 'κει και πέρα δε θα με ένοιαζε τίποτε άλλο κι ας κρατούσε το ταξείδι για Νάξο 8 και 9 και 10 ώρες. Κάποια πράγματα, τα αυτονόητα δηλαδή, δεν τα βρίσκεις στα νέα πλοία της γραμμής (και στα παληά που κατά καιρούς μας εξυπηρετούν) ούτε με πρωθυπουργικό βύσμα. Καί τα αυτονόητα τα βλέπει κανείς σε αυτά τά δύο φιλμάκια.

Από τα νοσταλγικά φιλμ αγαπητοί φίλοι αυτό που με συγκλόνισε δεν ήταν τόσο το καράβι αλλά οι άνθρωποί του. Το κοριτσάκι στη γέφυρα, το σκυλάκι, οι χαμογελαστοί καπεταναίοι και το πλήρωμα είναι αυτή η αθωότητα που αναζητούμε όλοι εμείς που βρίσκουμε την θαλασσινή εμπειρία του σήμερα επιεικώς άνοστη. Η αίσθηση της ελευθερίας να αγναντεύεις το πέλαγο από την πλώρη του πλοίου ή το υπέροχο πλωριό «ταρατσάκι» του Νηρέα είναι εμπειρία που δέν ξεχνιέται. Σε λίγα χρόνια, αν όχι ήδη, για να μπαίνουμε στη γέφυρα του πλοίου θα περνάμε έλεγχο από κάμερες και από πλήρωμα. Πόσοι όμως αναλογίζονται ότι ο χειρότερος τρομοκράτης είναι ο φόβος που σκοτώνει κάθε τί αυθόρμητο…

Όσο για το Νηρέα μας, τον Πονηρέα μας, αυτό το καραβάκι μαζύ με Μιαούλη, Έλλη, Κυκλάδες, Δήλος, Νάξος, Ολύμπια βγάλανε κάποτε από την απομόνωση τις μικρές Κυκλάδες και την Αμοργό. Φίλοι Αμοργιανοί και κοντογείτονες Ηρακλειώτες, Σχοινουσιώτες κοκ πείτε μου αν η κατάσταση είναι καλλίτερη τώρα που για να έρθει βαπόρι στην Αιγιάλη και τη Δονούσα το χειμώνα πρέπει να γίνει λιτανεία. Βαπόρι για Πειραιά δυστυχώς βλέπετε με το κυάλι στα 20 ναυτικά μίλια.
Αυτό το ταπεινό καραβάκι με αυτό το τόσο οικείο πλήρωμα έμπαινε και στου βοδιού το κέρατο για να ζήσουν οι λιγοστοί κάτοικοι-ήρωες των μικρών Ελλάδων. Πλοία σαν το Νηρέα μας δεν απαιτούσαν να καταστραφούν τοπία και παραλίες για να γίνουν μεγάλα λιμάνια. Χωρούσαν και στα πιο δύσκολα λιμάνια, με δύσκολους καιρούς χωρίς να βαρυγκομούν. Η ραθυμία του μπορεί να κούραζε πολλούς, αλλά οι αναμνήσεις που φόρτωνες από ένα ταξείδι με τον Πονηρέα ήταν πιο βαρειές κι απ'τις βαλίτσες. 
Αντί για ένα μεγάλο ευχαριστώ κάποιοι προτίμησαν να το παραμελήσουν και να του δώσουν ένα άδοξο τέλος. Να με συγχωρήσουν οι φίλοι καραβολάτρες, αλλά δεν θεωρώ τα ναυάγια (ακόμα κι αυτά που δεν προκαλούν θύματα) περήφανο θάνατο για ένα πλοίο. Δεν θεωρώ την όποια ρύπανση ή μόλυνση της θάλασσας καραβολατρική απονομή δικαιοσύνης. Ούτε αξίζει ο Νηρέας να γίνει αττραξιόν για δύτες. Τα βαπόρια πρέπει να είναι σαν τους ανθρώπους. Νά γεννιούνται σε κλίνες και να καταλήγουν στο χώμα. Και να τ' αγαπούμε όσο ζούνε και να τα θυμόμαστε όταν μας φύγουν.

Οι παρατηρήσεις του καπετάν-Ανδρέα είναι το κεράσι στήν τούρτα. Ο Αντρίκος ξέρει τά Κατάπολα πιθαμή προς πιθαμή. Ναβιγκέϊτορ και Ναταλία σας ευχαριστούμε θερμά. Ναταλία έχε υπόψη σου ότι κάποια μέλη έχουν μεγάλο αρχείο και συχνά-πυκνά τροφοδοτούν το φόρουμ με καταπληκτικό υλικό. Είμαι σίγουρος ότι με την πάροδο του χρόνου τα μηνύματα και το υλικό για το βαπόρι θα πολλαπλασιαστούν!

----------


## καπετάν αντρέας

Η περιοχή έξω από το λιμάνι των Καταπόλων, 24 ολόκληρα χρόνια μετά από τα βιντεάκια του Navigator. Ιδού, λοιπόν, πώς θα έβλεπε ο επιβάτης του Νηρέα την αριστερή άκρη του ανοίγματος του λιμανιού, εαν το πλοίο ερχόταν από Αιγιάλη. Εαν κάνετε τη σύγκριση με το πως φαίνεται η προσέγγιση του Νηρέα στο πρώτο βιντεάκι, νομίζω ότι είναι εμφανής η διαφορά …  :Wink:  


proceeding to katapola....jpg

----------


## Νάξος

Αντρέα δίνεις ρέστα και πάω πάσο. Τώρα που μπήκαν δύο καλοί φίλοι στην παρέα μας και στην κυριολεξία γεννήματα-θρέμματα του Νηρέα παρακαλώ τους υπόλοιπους φίλους του φόρουμ με το μαγικό τους ραβδί να προβούν σε μαγικά.

----------


## Ellinis

Με το ΝΗΡΕΥΣ δεν είχα ποτέ την τύχη να ταξιδέψω. Κάποιος θα μπορούσε να πει οτι το θεωρώ ατυχία ακριβώς γιατί δεν είδα τις δυσκολίες του ταξιδιού μαζί του. Αλλά όπως γράψανε και οι προηγούμενοι φίλοι, τις όποιες στερήσεις ή καθυστερήσεις τις αντιστάθμιζε η ζεστασιά - η αυθεντικότητα - του πληρώματος, και το ναυτικό ταξίδι στα νησιά...

Το καράβι το είχα δει αρκετές φορές δεμένο στο Πειραιά, αλλά απο φωτογραφίες που ψάχνει η natalia gr, νομίζω πως έχω βγάλει μόνο αυτή που έχω ήδη ανεβάσει.
Για να χορτάσουμε όμως την "πείνα" μας για το Νηρέα, ας τον δούμε μέσα από το μαγικό φακό του ιταλού καραβολάτρη Antonio Scrimali. Περήφανος και με τον κόσμο στο "ταρατσάκι" όπως πετυχημένα το βάφτισε ο φίλος _Νάξος_.

nereus6.jpg
πηγή: Steamboat Bill

----------


## Natalia_gr

Καλησπερα σε ολους

Αυτο που συμβαινει στην ενοτητα αυτη του φορουμ ειναι τοσο ομορφο που καποιες φορες μου κοβει την ανασα!!

Ηθελα με αυτο το μυνημα να σας ευχαριστησω ολους κατ αρχιν και να σας υπενθυμησω πως θα περιμενω φωτογραφιες ή οτι αλλο μπορει να αφορα στο πλοιο αυτο...

Με την ευκαιρια της γνωριμιας μας μεσω του βιντεο που "ανεβασε" ο χρηστης Navigator τις προαλλες, θα ηθελα να σας πω πως τυνχανω της τιμης να ειναι αδερφος μου. Ομως το θεωρω το λιγοτερο αδικο να μην σας τον γνωρισω εστω και μεσω μιας λιγο πιο παλιας φωτογραφιας.

Εμενα λιγο πολυ με ειδατε.. αν και ειναι καποια χρονια πισω, εμενα μου φαινεται σαν να ηταν χθες....
Αλλωστε μην φανταζεστε τις τραγικες αλλαγες... Μονο καποια χρονια στην πλατη μου εχω αλλα ΟΚ!!

Αυτα προς το παρον.. χαρηκα που τα ξανα ειπαμε και περιμενω νεα σας...

Καλη συνεχεια σε ολους...

Ναταλια_

----------


## Amorgos66

> Εκπληκτικά μηνύματα και φιλμ από ανθρώπους που έχουν να πουν πολλά. Ο Νηρέας δεν ήταν το αγαπημένο μου καράβι μα πάντοτε το συμπαθούσα. Αν ταξίδευε σήμερα για τα νησιά θα ήταν αβλεπί η πρώτη μου επιλογή φτάνει να είχε μια στοιχειώδη καθαριότητα. Από 'κει και πέρα δε θα με ένοιαζε τίποτε άλλο κι ας κρατούσε το ταξείδι για Νάξο 8 και 9 και 10 ώρες. Κάποια πράγματα, τα αυτονόητα δηλαδή, δεν τα βρίσκεις στα νέα πλοία της γραμμής (και στα παληά που κατά καιρούς μας εξυπηρετούν) ούτε με πρωθυπουργικό βύσμα. Καί τα αυτονόητα τα βλέπει κανείς σε αυτά τά δύο φιλμάκια.
> 
> Από τα νοσταλγικά φιλμ αγαπητοί φίλοι αυτό που με συγκλόνισε δεν ήταν τόσο το καράβι αλλά οι άνθρωποί του. Το κοριτσάκι στη γέφυρα, το σκυλάκι, οι χαμογελαστοί καπεταναίοι και το πλήρωμα είναι αυτή η αθωότητα που αναζητούμε όλοι εμείς που βρίσκουμε την θαλασσινή εμπειρία του σήμερα επιεικώς άνοστη. Η αίσθηση της ελευθερίας να αγναντεύεις το πέλαγο από την πλώρη του πλοίου ή το υπέροχο πλωριό «ταρατσάκι» του Νηρέα είναι εμπειρία που δέν ξεχνιέται. Σε λίγα χρόνια, αν όχι ήδη, για να μπαίνουμε στη γέφυρα του πλοίου θα περνάμε έλεγχο από κάμερες και από πλήρωμα. Πόσοι όμως αναλογίζονται ότι ο χειρότερος τρομοκράτης είναι ο φόβος που σκοτώνει κάθε τί αυθόρμητο…
> 
> Όσο για το Νηρέα μας, τον Πονηρέα μας, αυτό το καραβάκι μαζύ με Μιαούλη, Έλλη, Κυκλάδες, Δήλος, Νάξος, Ολύμπια βγάλανε κάποτε από την απομόνωση τις μικρές Κυκλάδες και την Αμοργό. Φίλοι Αμοργιανοί και κοντογείτονες Ηρακλειώτες, Σχοινουσιώτες κοκ πείτε μου αν η κατάσταση είναι καλλίτερη τώρα που για να έρθει βαπόρι στην Αιγιάλη και τη Δονούσα το χειμώνα πρέπει να γίνει λιτανεία. Βαπόρι για Πειραιά δυστυχώς βλέπετε με το κυάλι στα 20 ναυτικά μίλια.
> Αυτό το ταπεινό καραβάκι με αυτό το τόσο οικείο πλήρωμα έμπαινε και στου βοδιού το κέρατο για να ζήσουν οι λιγοστοί κάτοικοι-ήρωες των μικρών Ελλάδων. Πλοία σαν το Νηρέα μας δεν απαιτούσαν να καταστραφούν τοπία και παραλίες για να γίνουν μεγάλα λιμάνια. Χωρούσαν και στα πιο δύσκολα λιμάνια, με δύσκολους καιρούς χωρίς να βαρυγκομούν. Η ραθυμία του μπορεί να κούραζε πολλούς, αλλά οι αναμνήσεις που φόρτωνες από ένα ταξείδι με τον Πονηρέα ήταν πιο βαρειές κι απ'τις βαλίτσες. 
> Αντί για ένα μεγάλο ευχαριστώ κάποιοι προτίμησαν να το παραμελήσουν και να του δώσουν ένα άδοξο τέλος. Να με συγχωρήσουν οι φίλοι καραβολάτρες, αλλά δεν θεωρώ τα ναυάγια (ακόμα κι αυτά που δεν προκαλούν θύματα) περήφανο θάνατο για ένα πλοίο. Δεν θεωρώ την όποια ρύπανση ή μόλυνση της θάλασσας καραβολατρική απονομή δικαιοσύνης. Ούτε αξίζει ο Νηρέας να γίνει αττραξιόν για δύτες. Τα βαπόρια πρέπει να είναι σαν τους ανθρώπους. Νά γεννιούνται σε κλίνες και να καταλήγουν στο χώμα. Και να τ' αγαπούμε όσο ζούνε και να τα θυμόμαστε όταν μας φύγουν.
> 
> Οι παρατηρήσεις του καπετάν-Ανδρέα είναι το κεράσι στήν τούρτα. Ο Αντρίκος ξέρει τά Κατάπολα πιθαμή προς πιθαμή. Ναβιγκέϊτορ και Ναταλία σας ευχαριστούμε θερμά. Ναταλία έχε υπόψη σου ότι κάποια μέλη έχουν μεγάλο αρχείο και συχνά-πυκνά τροφοδοτούν το φόρουμ με καταπληκτικό υλικό. Είμαι σίγουρος ότι με την πάροδο του χρόνου τα μηνύματα και το υλικό για το βαπόρι θα πολλαπλασιαστούν!


Φιλε μου τα πράγματα αν δεν το ξέρεις έχουν αλλάξει.......,είναι απείρως καλλιτερα απο τον  Μαρτη του 2007 που πήρε η Blue Star την άγονη.Η Αιγιάλη ,η Δονούσα κτλ ειναι πλεον πολυ κοντα στη Ναξο κ στον Πειραια.Ακόμα κ το χειμώνα ελάχιστα δρομολόγια δε γίνονται κ αυτά λόγω καιρου.Το κοστος βέβαια, εκτοξευτηκε αλλά η Αμοργός κ οι Μικρές Κυκλαδες βγηκαν απο την απομόνωση....

----------


## καπετάν αντρέας

> Καλησπερα σε ολους
> 
> Αυτο που συμβαινει στην ενοτητα αυτη του φορουμ ειναι τοσο ομορφο που καποιες φορες μου κοβει την ανασα!!
> 
> Ηθελα με αυτο το μυνημα να σας ευχαριστησω ολους κατ αρχιν και να σας υπενθυμησω πως θα περιμενω φωτογραφιες ή οτι αλλο μπορει να αφορα στο πλοιο αυτο...
> 
> Με την ευκαιρια της γνωριμιας μας μεσω του βιντεο που "ανεβασε" ο χρηστης Navigator τις προαλλες, θα ηθελα να σας πω πως τυνχανω της τιμης να ειναι αδερφος μου. Ομως το θεωρω το λιγοτερο αδικο να μην σας τον γνωρισω εστω και μεσω μιας λιγο πιο παλιας φωτογραφιας.
> 
> Εμενα λιγο πολυ με ειδατε.. αν και ειναι καποια χρονια πισω, εμενα μου φαινεται σαν να ηταν χθες....
> ...


 
Ναταλία, είναι, θέλω να πιστεύω, όλων η χαρά που γνωρίζουμε εσένα και τον αδελφό σου, κατά αυτόν τον πρωτότυπο τρόπο. Τον Navigator μέσα από μια φωτο που ανέβασες εσύ, εσένα δε μέσα από το νοσταλγικό βίντεο που ανέβασε ο αδελφός σου, και που φαίνεσαι στη γέφυρα του Νηρέα, σε τρυφερή ηλικία.
Είμαι σίγουρος ότι σε κάποια από τις συναντήσεις του forum θα γνωρίσουμε τον αδελφό σου, και, εκτός από τη Ναταλία του 1985, και εκείνη του 2009, έστω και χωρίς τραγικές αλλαγές, όπως λες. 

Καλωσήλθες στον μαγικό κόσμο του naftilia  :Wink:

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

Λογω διακοπων, ειχα να μπω στο net για πολυ ωρα απο τελη Αυγουστου. Μαλλον εχω χασει επισοδεια!! Ειδα τα 2 video κι επαθα ενα ντουβρουτζα! Δεν μπορω να πω οτι θυμαμαι τον Νηρεα, σχεδον καθολου. Ημουν και αρκετα μικρος οταν βουλιαξε. Τον εμαθα μεσα απο τον Εφοπλιστη, εκεινη την περιοδο που ειχε τις ιστοριες. Περιμενα πως και πως να αγορασω το περιοδικο, και να μεταφερθω-νοητα-σε εκεινη τη γεφυρα, και οτι γινοταν εκει. Εσωτερικα της γεφυρας ειχα δει μονο απο καποιο αλλο αρθρο, που ειχαν δημοσιευτει υποβρυχιες-πλεον-φωτο. Οτι εχω για το πλοιο, ειναι αυτα που εχω βρει στο internet-πλην των σχεδιων του σαν Scania, που μου τα εστειλε ενας φιλος απο τη Δανια, που το ταξιδευε οταν ηταν μικρος. Αν θυμαμαι καλα μαλιστα, ειχαν κανει τα γενεθλια του πατερα του στο σαλονακι, στο dummy funnel! Ειλικρινα, χαρηκα πολυ που ειδα τον Νηρεα ζωντανο (οχι απο φωτο εννοω-στατικο)!!

----------


## Natalia_gr

Καλησπερα σε ολους....

Με την ευκαιρια του εορτασμου του πατερα μου, παρ ολο που περασαν αρκετα χρονια που ειναι μακρια μας, θα ηθελα να ευχηθω σε ολους οσους γιορταζουν τα χρονια πολλα απο καρδιας.

Πολλα καλοκαιρια, ειχα περασει κι εγω την γιορτη μου πανω στο καραβι αυτο, και ηταν τελεια!!!

Θυμαμαι εντονα πως, ειχαμε παει με τον πατερα μου στην Ροδο να παραλλαβουμε μια τουρτα που ειχε παραγγειλει και την μεταφεραμε με ενα μηχανακι ετοιμο να διαλυσει!!!!!!

Εκεινο λοιπον το πρωϊ της 26ης Αυγουστου, με το που ξυπνησα, διαπιστωσα πως το "παρτυ" στην γεφυρα ειχε ηδη ξεκινησει με εναν παραξενο τροπο μπορω να πω!! 

Ειχαν ξεκινησει το φαγοποτι και μαλιστα με εναν περιεργο τροπο, μιας και ειχαν κοψει τα τενεκαδακια απο αναψυκτικα στην μεση και ειχαν βαλει φωτια μεσα σ αυτα κι εψηναν λουκανικα !!!! ουτε προσκοπος δεν το σκεφτεται αυτο!!! χαχαχαχαχα

Εγω ομως απο παντα ειχα, και εχω προβλημα με το πρωϊνο και με το που το ειδα -για να μην πω το μυρισα- μου ανεβηκε το στομαχι στην μυτη!!

Αποφασσα να τους αφησω να συνεχισουν το αυτοσχεδιο ΒΒQ και με συνοδεια του πατερα μου, βρεθηκα αγκαλια με το κορακι να χαζευω την θαλασσα και τα δελφινια που ακομα μεχρι τοτε υπηρχαν στις θαλασσες και ακολουθουσαν τα καραβια !!!!!!

Ανεβηκε η μητερα μου στην γεφυρα και φυσικα ηθελε να ερθει να δει πως παω.....Ξεκινησε να κατεβαινει απο την αριστερη σκαλα λοιπον με προορισμο εμενα, και κανει μια δεξια το καραβι (δια χειρος καπεταν Μιχαλη φυσικα!!!) και βλεπω την μανα μου λουτσα!!!! Φυσικα, ολη η γεφυρα ειχε κατουρηθει πανω της απο τα γελια!!! Ουτε κι εγω μπορουσα να συγκρατηθω, δεν σας το κρυβω, αλλα ακομα και η μητερα μου μολις συνηλθε απο την ψυχρολουσια, γελαγε μεχρι δακρυων!! !!!

Σχεδον ολες τις φορες που γιορταζε ο πατερας μου,  φροντιζε με τον ενα ή με τον αλλο τροπο να ειναι μαζι μας... Οπως και τωρα... αυτες τις μερες, αλλα και τις αλλες τις απλες καθημερινες, παλι μαζι μας ειναι.....

Εχω την τιμη να εχω γεννηθει Φεβρουαριο μηνα με διαφορα μολις μερικων ημερων απο τον πατερα μου, και μπορω να πω, πως ειναι σαν να εχουμε γεννεθλια μαζι....

Δεν εχει φυγει ποτε απο κοντα μας, εγω προσωπικα, νιωθω να με βοηθαει σχεδον καθε μερα, σε καθε δυσκολια, ή ακομα και οταν του το ζητησω....

Χρονια πολλα πατερα, και του χρονου λοιπον....

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Τα λόγια της _Ναταλίας_ είναι γεμάτα από όμορφα συναισθήματα.
Λέξεις βγαλμένες μέσα από την καρδιά
Εικόνες, μνήμες, όνειρα, πραγματικότητα.

Το _"μπουγέλωμα"_ της μαμάς καταγράφηκε για πάντα στη μνήμη.
Θα θυμίζει για πάντα εκείνο το ταξίδι.

Να είστε όλοι καλά.
Σ' ευχαριστούμε πολύ για όλα όσα μοιράζεσαι μαζί μας.

Χρόνια Πολλά _Μιχάλη Πέλλα ...._
Μερικοί άνθρωποι δεν ξεχνιούνται ποτέ.

----------


## opelmanos

Πραγματικά πολύ συγκινητικό το μύνημα σου Ναταλία.Καταλαβαίνω πόσο αγαπούσες τον πατέρα σου και τι πέρασες μαζί του αλλά και την θλίψη που ένιωσες όταν έφυγε απ'την ζωή .:cry:Πραγματικά σου εύχομαι να είσαι εσύ καλά και να τον θυμάσαι για πάντα .Τα αγαπημενα μας πρόσωπα ζούν πάντα στις καρδιές μας

----------


## Rocinante

Natalia το μονο που μπορω να πω ειναι οτι στην επομενη συναντηση πρεπει οποσδοιποτε να σε γνωρισουμε. Ειναι τιμη μας που εισαι μια απο εμας και αν και τα μυνηματα σου ειναι ακομα λιγοστα ειναι πολυ βαρια.
Σε ευχαριστουμε.

----------


## Natalia_gr

Καλησπερα και παλι σε ολους...

Πραγματικα δεν το περιμενα πως θα υπηρχαν αντιδρασεις πανω στο μυνημα μου, και εχω συγκινηθει για μια ακομα φορα....

Σας ευχαριστω πολυ ολους για τα ωραια λογια σας...

ROCINANTE, σου δινω τον λογο μου πως θα προσπαθησω να παραβρεθω στην επομενη συναντηση μιας και εγω θελω να σας γνωρισω (αλλα θα κρατατε απο ενα κοκκινο γαρυφαλλο για να σας εντοπισω....χαχαχαχα) Οσο για τα μυνηματα, γραφω μονο οταν εχω να πω κατι, αλλιως θα ειναι αστοχο..... :Wink: 

Opelmanos, σ ευχαριστω πολυ για την ευχη σου, αλλα η θλιψη δεν φευγει ποτε, οσο και οτι και να κανει κανεις.....


Ναταλια_

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Ανθρωπινα λογια γεματα συναισθημα...Natalia gr να εισαι παντα καλα.

----------


## capten4

ΑΥΤΗ Η ΦΩΤΟΓΡΑΦΙΑ-ΣΚΑΝΑΡΙΣΜΕΝΗ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΠΕΡΙΟΔΙΚΟ ΕΦΟΠΛΙΣΤΗΣ-ΣΤΗΝ ΜΝΗΜΗ ΤΟΥ ΚΑΠΤΑ ΜΙΧΑΛΗ.....ΠΟΥ ΠΑΝΤΑ ΤΕΤΟΙΑ ΤΕΤΟΙΑ ΜΕΡΑ ΘΑ ΤΟΝ ΓΙΟΡΤΑΖΟΥΜΕ, ΓΙΑΤΙ Π-Α-Ν-Τ-Α ΘΑ ΤΟΝ ΘΥΜΟΜΑΣΤΕ....

----------


## Eng

Αν για την Ναταλια ο καπτα Μιχαλης ηταν ο πατερας της και χαιρει τη δεουσα εκτιμηση. Για μενα ηταν ο ανθρωπος που με εκανε να αγαπησω τη θαλασσα οσο τιποτα στον κοσμο. Αν και αγνωστος σε μενα, μεσα απο τις ιστοριες του Ε εκεινη την εποχη με το γνωστο αρθρο "Βαρδια 8-12 κλπ κλπ", ηταν αυτος που για παντα προσπαθουσα να τον φερω στον μυαλο μου, να μπορωνα ζησω την καθε του στιγμη, να ειμαι εκει διπλα του, στον καιρο, στις χαρες, στις λυπες. Θυμαμαι πως εκεινο τον καιρο απορρουσα πως θα ηταν να τον εχεις Πατερα, πως θα ηταν μια οικογενεια, η δικη του οικογενεια. 
Σημερα νιωθω μεγαλη συγκινηση που εχω την τιμη να γνωριζω την κορη του εστω κ μεσα απο τις φτωχες γραμμες ενος ψυχρου Η/Υ αλλα ενα ειναι σιγουρο πως ο θαυμασμος για τον πατερα σου αγαπητη συμφορουμιτισσα, περναει κ σε σενα!!
Να το χαιρεσαι, κι ενα ειναι σιγουρο.. πως απο μενα τουλαχιστον.. η εικονα του εστω και αποτη φωτογραφεια του στη γεφυρα του Νηρεα εχει μεινει για παντα μεσα μου! και ελπιζω καποτε..να αγγιξω λιγο απο την μαγεια του!
Χρονια σου Πολλα Καπτα Μιχαλη!

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Την μεθεπόμενη Κυριακή, στις *22 Νοεμβρίου 2009*, θα πραγματοποιηθεί η τιμητική εκδήλωση προς τιμήν του *Γιώργη του Κολλυδά.*
*Ναταλία,* σε περιμένουμε για να τα πούμε από κοντά.

Μια σκέψη που γεννιέται με αφορμή την παραπάνω εκδήλωση, είναι _γιατί να μην έχουμε και μια εκδήλωση για τον Μιχάλη τον Πέλλα._
Νομίζω ότι έχουμε χρέος να το κάνουμε.
Το ταξίδια του *"Νηρέα"* (*"Νηρεύς - Πονηρεύς"*) και τα κείμενα του *Jolly Roger* είναι ότι καλύτερο διαβάσαμε στο περιοδικό *"ΕΦΟΠΛΙΣΤΗΣ".*
Νομίζω ότι αρκετοί από εδώ μέσα χρωστάμε πολλά στον Μιχάλη Πέλλα και τον "Νηρέα".

Σκεφτείτε το και τα συζητάμε σε δυο εβδομάδες.

----------


## Natalia_gr

Καλησπερα και παλι απο μενα...

Κατ αρχην σας ευχαριστω παρα πολυ για τον χρονο σας και για τα καλα σας λογια....

Αγαπητε φιλε ΕΝG, σ ευχαριστω παρα πολυ για τα καλα σου λογια επισης. Και επειδη, διαβασα το σχολιο σου για το θεμα οικογενεια - ναυτικοι σε καποιο αλλο σκελος του φορουμ, πρεπει να σου πω, πως σου ευχομαι να γυρισεις με το καλο, σε ολους οσους σε αγαπανε και σε περιμενουν με ολη τους την καρδια να σε αγκαλιασουν!!!!

Η οικογενεια του καπεταν Μιχαλη, αποτελειται εκτος απο την μητερα μας, απο εμενα αλλα και τον αδερφο μου που σας συστησα μερικες γραμμες πιο πανω....

θα προσπαθησω να παραβρεθω στην εκδηλωση την επομενη Κυριακη, και θα ηταν επισης τιμη μου να παραβρεθω και σε μια αντιστοιχη εκδηλωση προς τιμη του πατερα μου....

Ανυπομονω να σας γνωρισω και απο κοντα...

Φιλια πολλα σε ολους.
Ναταλια_

----------


## Νάξος

Ναταλία βαθειά ανθρώπινο το μήνυμά σου… Σ' ευχαριστούμε που μοιράζεσαι μαζύ μας όλες αυτές τις ωραίες αναμνήσεις. Αναμνήσεις καραβίσιες, οικογενειακές και πάνω απ' όλα ανθρωπινές. Εύχομαι να σε συναντήσουμε στην επικείμενη συνάντηση και να γίνει μια παρόμοια εκδήλωση για το πλήρωμα του Νηρέα και τον πατέρα σου στο μέλλον. Λόγω φόρτου δεν έχω αυτήν την περίοδο το χρόνο εκείνο που θα ήθελα να αφιερώσω στα του φόρουμ, αλλά όταν βλέπω πόσο μακρυά μπορεί να φτάσει ένα ταξείδι με το Νηρέα, μοιραία δεν του αντιστέκομαι. Ίσως γιατί η επιβράβευση μπορεί να είναι μία τούρτα στο τελευταίο λιμάνι!

----------


## Karolos

_Είναι μιά φωτογραφία τραβηγμένη στήν Πάρο το 1985
_
img050.jpg

_Χαρισμένη σ'αυτούς που πρέπει._

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Iστορικη φωτο διχως αλλο Καρολε.Κυκλοφορουν πολυ λιγες φωτο γιαυτο το πλοιο

----------


## Natalia_gr

Αγαπητε Ben Bruce,

Oi φωτογραφιες του ΝΗΡΕΑ, ειναι τοσες πολλες ομως δεν κυκλοφορουν και καλα κανουν.....

Εγω σε προσωπικο επιπεδο, εχω αρκετες, αλλα δεν νομιζω πως πρεπει να δημοσιευτουν....

Καρολε, να σαι καλα που ανεβασες την φωτογραφια....

Καλη συνεχεια σε ολους!!!

Ναταλια_

----------


## gtogias

> Αγαπητε Ben Bruce,
> 
> Oi φωτογραφιες του ΝΗΡΕΑ, ειναι τοσες πολλες ομως δεν κυκλοφορουν και καλα κανουν.....
> Εγω σε προσωπικο επιπεδο, εχω αρκετες, αλλα δεν νομιζω πως πρεπει να δημοσιευτουν....
> Καρολε, να σαι καλα που ανεβασες την φωτογραφια....
> Καλη συνεχεια σε ολους!!!
> Ναταλια_


Καλησπέρα

Διαβάζω το μήνυμα εδώ και κάμποση ώρα και ακόμη προσπαθώ να καταλάβω το νόημα του.

Καταλαβάινω να μη θέλει κάποιος να μοιραστεί τις όποιες φωτογραφίες/αναμνήσεις ή ότι άλλο με άγνωστους. Αλλά να λέμε ότι κακώς δημοσιεύονται όποιες δημοσιεύονται δεν το καταλαβαίνω.

Μάλλον χάνω κάτι.

----------


## Natalia_gr

> Καλησπέρα
> 
> Διαβάζω το μήνυμα εδώ και κάμποση ώρα και ακόμη προσπαθώ να καταλάβω το νόημα του.
> 
> Καταλαβάινω να μη θέλει κάποιος να μοιραστεί τις όποιες φωτογραφίες/αναμνήσεις ή ότι άλλο με άγνωστους. Αλλά να λέμε ότι κακώς δημοσιεύονται όποιες δημοσιεύονται δεν το καταλαβαίνω.
> 
> Μάλλον χάνω κάτι.


 

Ποτε δεν ειπωθηκε να μην μοιραστουν αναμνησεις\φωτογραφιες με "αγνωστους" (λεξη πολυ σκληρη που δεν εχει χρησιμοποιηθει και δεν την καταλαβαινω ΕΓΩ τωρα)!!!! 

ΠΟΤΕ ΟΜΩΣ ΔΕΝ ΑΠΑΓΟΡΕΥΘΗΚΕ ΚΑΙ Η ΔΗΜΟΣΙΕΥΣΗ ΑΥΤΩΝ!!!!!
Τελικα τι γινεται εδω μεσα;;;;; ο ενας περιμενει τον αλλον για να του την πει;;;;; 
Αντε τωρα να μοιραστεις καταστασεις χωρις παρεξηγηση.....
Αστο καλυτερα!! εμενα προσωπικα να μου λειπει!!!!

Ναταλια_

----------


## harlek

> Oi φωτογραφιες του ΝΗΡΕΑ, ειναι τοσες πολλες ομως δεν κυκλοφορουν και καλα κανουν.....


Φίλη Ναταλία, ο gtogias απλά απόρησε με το "και καλά κάνουν (και δεν κυκλοφορούν οι φωτογραφίες)". Όπως απόρησα κι εγώ και υποθέτω και οι περισσότεροι που με χαρά μοιραζόμαστε τις φωτογραφίες μας μέσω του nautilia.
Δεν υπάρχει τίποτε πέρα από αυτό, καμία παρεξήγηση ή διάθεση αντιπαράθεσης.

----------


## Νάξος

Κάρολε για μια φορά ακόμη μας αφήνεις άναυδους με το αρχείο σου! 

Ναταλία από τα λεγόμενα του φίλου gtogias δεν προκύπτει κάτι το προσβλητικό. Δεν πιστεύω ότι είχε πρόθεση να σε προσβάλλει ή να σε ψέξει. Θα συμφωνήσω με το φίλο harlek. Υπάρχει μόνο η διάθεση να μοιραστούμε και να απολαύσουμε καραβίσιες εμπειρίες χωρίς διάθεση αντιπαράθεσης.
Αλλά και αντιπαράθεση να υπήρχε, αυτή θα ήταν σε άλλο επίπεδο. Λ.χ. θα μπορούσα να κοντραριστώ με τις ώρες με τον Χάντοκ για το ποιο από τα Έλλη και Νάξος είναι ωραιότερο πλοίο, την ίδια στιγμή που με το μάγο (Χάντοκ) μας συνδέει μεγάλη φιλία και τεράστιος αλληλοσεβασμός. 

Εδώ χρειάζεται μια καλή φωτογραφία για να λυθεί η παρεξήγηση και να θυμηθούμε πάλι τον αγαπητό μας Νηρέα πονηρέα.

----------


## Karolos

_Φίλοι μου καλοί, σε όλους απευθύνομαι
Είμαστε μιά μοναδική όμορφη θαλασσινή παρέα.
Εδώ δεν κοντράρει κανείς κανέναν, και γι' αυτό πρέπει να είμαστε ευχαριστημένοι.
Μιά συμβουλή από ένα γέρο ( πιτσιρικάς στήν καρδιά).

Μήν πετάτε κουβέντες για τις οποίες θα μετανιώσετε μετά._

----------


## GREEN ARROW

> _Φίλοι μου καλοί, σε όλους απευθύνομαι_
> _Είμαστε μιά μοναδική όμορφη θαλασσινή παρέα._
> _Εδώ δεν κοντράρει κανείς κανέναν, και γι' αυτό πρέπει να είμαστε ευχαριστημένοι._
> _Μιά συμβουλή από ένα γέρο ( πιτσιρικάς στήν καρδιά)._
> 
> _Μήν πετάτε κουβέντες για τις οποίες θα μετανιώσετε μετά._


Έχετε δίκιο, ΟΜΩΣ κανένας δεν μπορεί να παραβλέψει την ιδιαιτερότητα αυτού του θέματος όσον αφορά τη Ναταλία και απαιτείται, προφανώς, να αντιμετωπιστεί η Ναταλία και τα λεγόμενά της με την δέουσα προσοχή και το σεβασμό που της αξίζει!

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Eγω λεω να βαλει καποιος καμια φωτο γιατι το θεμα σε λιγο θα μεταφερθει για συζη τηση στη βουλη.

----------


## Karolos

> Έχετε δίκιο, ΟΜΩΣ κανένας δεν μπορεί να παραβλέψει την ιδιαιτερότητα αυτού του θέματος όσον αφορά τη Ναταλία και απαιτείται, προφανώς, να αντιμετωπιστεί η Ναταλία και τα λεγόμενά της με την δέουσα προσοχή και το σεβασμό που της αξίζει!


_Έχεις απόλυτο δίκιο, γι' αυτο καί ότι έγραψα, και επαναλαμβάνω.
__Μήν πετάτε κουβέντες για τις οποίες θα μετανιώσετε μετά.
_

----------


## tsimitakis vaggelis

Το καλοκαίρι που μας πέρασε πήγα στο σημείο του ναυαγίου του Νηραία για ψαροντούφεκο. Βρίσκεται ανατολικά της ξέρας σε βάθος περίπου 15 μέτρα η πλώρη του με την πρύμη του βαθύτερα. Είναι χωρίς την υπερκατασκευή ένας σκουρος όγκος που ειλικρινά παγώνεις όταν τον αντκρίσεις αν και γνωρίζουμε την ύπαρξη του ναυαγίου στο σημείο αυτό. Λίγα χρόνια πριν το πλοίο ήταν σχεδόν ολόκληρο και σε μικρότερο βάθος. Σημειωτεον οτι στο σημείο αυτό υπάρχουν ισχυρά ρέματα καθώς επίσης λόγω της ιδιομορφίας του βυθού υπάρχει ισχυρός κυμματισμός.
Βορεια της ξέρας υπάρχει ακόμα ένα ναυάγιο πλοιου, αγνωστο για μένα πότε έγινε. Στο ίδιο σημείο γύρω στο 1982 προσάραξε το επιβατιγό ΑΛΕΞΑΝΔΡΙΑ αν θυμάμε καλά το όνομα του, όπως επίσης 5 -6 χρόνια μετά την προσάραξη του Νηραία προσάραξε ένα ρώσικο αλιευτικό το οποίο δεν διασώθηκε και είχε την ίδια κατάληξη με το Νηρέα.

----------


## Ellinis

Aγαπητέ Βαγγέλη σε ευχαριστούμε για την περιγραφή του ναυαγίου. Ίσως το επιβατηγό που προσάραξε το 1982 να ήταν το GOLDEN VERGINA (ΑΛΕΞΑΝΔΡΙΑ δεν υπήρχε τότε).

----------


## Natalia_gr

> Eγω λεω να βαλει καποιος καμια φωτο γιατι το θεμα σε λιγο θα μεταφερθει για συζη τηση στη βουλη.


Στην βουλη δεν προκειται να μεταφερθει το θεμα προς συζητηση γιατι πολυ απλα δεν νομιζω να τους ενδιαφερει... Αλλωστε, εκει εχουν να παρουν αλλες αποφασεις που σιγουρα δεν εχουν να κανουν με τα συναισθηματα και τις αξιες....

Εγω δεν ειπα ποτε να ΜΗΝ γινει δημοσιευση φωτογραφιων, ομως οι "φωτογραφιες" που περνανε μεσα απο τα ματια μας οταν διηγουμαστε μια ιστορια ειναι σαφως το λιγοτερο ανωτερη όλων....!!!!!

Ναταλια_

----------


## tsimitakis vaggelis

Το πλοίο που προσάραξε δεν ήταν ελληνικό, αυτό είναι σίγουρο.Επίσης σίγουρο είναι ότι έκανε δρομολόγιο Ελλάδα- Μέση Ανατολή.Θυμάμαι την επιχείρηση μεταφοράς των επιβατών η οποία έγινε από το σκάφος με αλιευτικά της περιοχής μου και η μεταφορά του σε αστικό κέντρο με λεοφορεία του ΚΤΕΛ.

----------


## yiannisdj

ΝΗΡΕΑΣ.Εξωτερικες σκαλες 4 βαρκες μικρο σκαρι απιστευτη σκουρια κατα μηκος του πλοιου και τα αρχικα ΑΑ στην τζιμινιερα μεσα στον κυκλο.το πλοιο-φαντασμα που αφησε εποχη ηταν ισως μαζι με το ΚΥΚΛΑΔΕΣ τα πιο συμπαθιτικα μικρα της αγονος γραμμης.ενα μπραβο σε ολους για τις ομορφες φωτο που μας εδωσαν

----------


## Ellinis

Kαλως ήρθες στην παρέα μας yiannisdj. Νομίζω οτι σε δυο γραμμές αποτύπωσες πλήρως την φυσιογνωμία του μικρού ΝΗΡΕΥΣ.

----------


## yiannisdj

ευχαριστω για το καλοσωρισμα ellinis.

----------


## Natalia_gr

Καλως ορισες !!

----------


## capten4

μια φωτογραφια του νηρεα, καπου στην αγονη, στα μεσα της δεκαετιας του 80...αφιερωμενη στην Ναταλια και στον καπτα Μιχαλη, που μας βλεπει απο εκει ψηλα....
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 112475

----------


## Νάξος

Ἕνα μεγάλο εὖγε στὸν φίλο Τάσο γιὰ τὴν ζωντανὴ φωτογραφία τοῦ Νηρέα καὶ τὴν ζεστὴ ἀφιέρωση!

----------


## Natalia_gr

Ευχαριστώ πολύ, 
Να είσαι παντα καλά !!!!!

Φιλιά
Ναταλία_

----------


## yiannisdj

> Καλως ορισες !!


 na eisai kala natalia gr

----------


## naftopoulo

ξερει κανεις αν το Νηρευς ειχε κανει ποτε ΙκαροΣαμια?

----------


## Ellinis

Το πρώτο του ταξίδι στην Ελλάδα το έκανε το Φλεβάρη του 1982, προς Πάρο-Ικαρία-Σάμο. Μπορεί να ήταν σε χειμερινή αντικαταστάση του ΑΙΓΑΙΟΝ και να μην έκατσε πολύ στη γραμμή.

----------


## naftopoulo

Ωραίο θα ήταν αν υπήρχαν ντοκουμέντα απο τα ταξίδια του στη γραμμή αυτή...
Ηταν ένα ωραίο πλοίο με χαρακτηριστικό τις εξωτερικές σκάλες όπως ο Ικαρος :Smile:

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> ...και μία φώτο που βρήκα απο φυλλάδιο του Αγαπητού...
> 0051.jpg



Στην μηνιαια εφημεριδα Ελυμπος της Καρπαθου (Ψηφιακη Βιβλιοθηκη της Βουλης) βρηκαμε ενα ενδιαφερον αρθρο για την εναρξη δρομολογιων του _Νηρεως_ προς Καρπαθο, Κασο και Κρητη  (τευχος Αυγουστου/Σεπτεμβριου 1984).

19840900  Nereus Elympos.jpg
Σημ.  Συγνωμην για το κοψιμο

Και για οσους εκαναν καπως αρνητικα σχολια γι αυτο το πλοιο να τους θυμησω οτι 20 χρονια πιο νωρις (1964) το δρομολογιο ηταν με το Αρκαδια και ακομη πιο πριν με το Ανδρος. Για μενα το Νηρευς ηταν τρομακτικη πολυτελεια και αλλαγη μεσα σε 20 χρονια και οι τουριστες το υπεραγαπουσαν..

----------


## Maiandros

Οι παρακάτω φωτογραφίες είναι από διαφημιστικό της εταιρείας του.Το γκαράζ και το σαλόνι της Α' Θέσης το οποίο με τα αεροπορικά καθίσματα που είχε στις δύο πλευρές του και την έλλειψη πολυτέλειας, έμοιαζε να είναι "δύο σε ένα", σαλόνι Α' και 'Γ Θέσης...Το καλό του ήταν ότι το μπαρ βρισκόταν έξω από τον κυρίως χώρο του σαλονιού κι έτσι μπορούσε κανείς να ησυχάσει χωρίς να ακούγεται έντονα η φασαρία του μπαρ με τον κόσμο και τις μηχανές του καφέ...Βλέποντας την αντίστοιχη φωτογραφία, η δίοδος δεξιά έβγαζε προς πλώρα στον άνετο θα έλεγε κανείς, χώρο του μπαρ, όπου υπήρχαν και μερικά τραπεζοκαθίσματα.  

Nereus2 (2).jpg nereus1 (2).jpg

----------


## capten4

Γεια τον αειμνηστο ΚΑΠΤΑ ΜΙΧΑΛΗ ΠΕΛΛΑ, που στις 17 του μηνος εκλεισαν 25 χρονια απο τοτε που μας αφησε για αλλες,γαληνιες,θαλασσες.....στο UHF,με το αξεχαστο "ΓΕΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΧΑΡΑ"....

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

NEREUS.jpgΓιά τους Maiandros,Nάξος κ όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου.Προσωπικά δεν μου άρεσαν οι εξωτερικές σκάλες στην πρύμη όπου αυτές προστέθηκαν.

----------


## Apostolos

Εντελώς φιλιπινέζικο σύστημα! Μάλλον κάπου σε τέτοιο επίπεδο είμασταν τότε...

----------


## Maiandros

> NEREUS.jpgΓιά τους Maiandros,Nάξος κ όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου.Προσωπικά δεν μου άρεσαν οι εξωτερικές σκάλες στην πρύμη όπου αυτές προστέθηκαν.



Ευχαριστούμε φίλε ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ για την φωτογραφία, όσο για τις σκάλες συμφωνώ μαζί σου.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

[QUOTE=Maiandros;456220]Οι παρακάτω φωτογραφίες είναι από διαφημιστικό της εταιρείας του.Το γκαράζ και το σαλόνι της Α' Θέσης το οποίο με τα αεροπορικά καθίσματα που είχε στις δύο πλευρές του και την έλλειψη πολυτέλειας, έμοιαζε να είναι "δύο σε ένα", σαλόνι Α' και 'Γ Θέσης...Το καλό του ήταν ότι το μπαρ βρισκόταν έξω από τον κυρίως χώρο του σαλονιού κι έτσι μπορούσε κανείς να ησυχάσει χωρίς να ακούγεται έντονα η φασαρία του μπαρ με τον κόσμο και τις μηχανές του καφέ...Βλέποντας την αντίστοιχη φωτογραφία, η δίοδος δεξιά έβγαζε προς πλώρα στον άνετο θα έλεγε κανείς, χώρο του μπαρ, όπου υπήρχαν και μερικά τραπεζοκαθίσματα.  

Nereus2 (2).jpg nereus1 (2).jpg[/QUOTE

Οι σκαλες τυπου φιλιπινα ειναι το λιγοτερο, γραμμες στο γκαραζ και αλυσιδες βλεπετε πουθενα?Ενα βαπορακι 80 μετρων που οργωνε το αιγαιο απο ακρη σε ακρη

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Εντελώς φιλιπινέζικο σύστημα! Μάλλον κάπου σε τέτοιο επίπεδο είμασταν τότε...


Αυτοί το έχουν εξελίξει.Μπορεί να κάνουν έτσι κ ταχεία εγκατάλειψη οι άνθρωποι...

----------


## Νάξος

Βίκτωρ σὲ εὐχαριστοῦμε γιὰ τὸ κέρασμα! Τὰ τελευταῖα μηνύματα στὸ νῆμα τοῦ Νηρέως ἀπὸ τὰ μάχιμα παιδιὰ τοῦ ναυτιλία ἔχουν δικαιολογημένως ἀναθερμάνει τὸ ἐνδιαφέρον γιὰ αὐτὸ τὸ βαποράκι καὶ τὶς μνῆμες ἀπὸ ταξείδια, πρόσωπα καὶ καταστάσεις ποὺ συνεδέθηκαν μὲ αὐτό.

----------


## Appia_1978

Μια πολύ ενδιαφέρουσα ιστοσελίδα για το Νηρεύς  :Smile: 

http://www.landskronaoverfarten.se/scania.html

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Μια πολύ ενδιαφέρουσα ιστοσελίδα για το Νηρεύς 
> 
> http://www.landskronaoverfarten.se/scania.html


Πραγματι λεπτομερης!

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Μια πολύ ενδιαφέρουσα ιστοσελίδα για το Νηρεύς 
> 
> http://www.landskronaoverfarten.se/scania.html


Mιά χαρά ήταν το βαποράκι χωρίς τα καραγκιοζιλίκια στην πρύμη που του έκαναν στην Ελλάδα.
Όσο γιά την τελευταία φωτό,τα είχα πει παλιά στο γνωστό περιοδικό αλλά κ εδώ παλιότερα.Το συμβάν έγινε σε απαγορευμένη περιοχή του ΠΝ στον Κάβο Σίδερο.Το πως κ γιατί...ο νοών νοείτω.

----------


## Apostolos

Μάλιστα ένας λοστρόμος του καραβιού μου είπε πως έκανε μερικά πάνω κάτω μέχρι να βρεί στόχο!

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Ισως ορισμενα πραγματα θα ηταν καλυτερα για ολους να μην γραφονται.Αλλωστε δεν ειναι τεκμηριωμενα εχουν γινει δικαστηρια κτλ και εχουν βγει αποφασεις

----------


## MesogeiosG

> Μάλιστα ένας λοστρόμος του καραβιού μου είπε πως έκανε μερικά πάνω κάτω μέχρι να βρεί στόχο!


Σωστά... Ο ίδιος λοστρόμος το είπε Απόστολε και σε μένα! Όπως και κάποιος μηχανικός είπε σε κάποιο φίλο από εδώ ότι ο καπετάν Γιάννης έκανε μερικά "δοκιμαστικά" σε προηγούμενα δρομολόγια πριν κτυπήσει το πλοίο του, τότε, στο Διακόφτι......

----------


## Apostolos

Καλα αυτ'α που λενε οι τότε ναυτικοί εχουν μια δόση παραμυθιού! Δέν το είπα φυσικά σαν στοιχείο οτι κάτι έγινε μεμπτο, αλλα στο οτι υπήρχαν φίμες και ικάσίες που άφησαν ενα ομοιχλώδες τοπιο στο τότε ατύχημα. Δέν μπορώ να πιστέψω τον οποιοδήποτε Πλοίαρχο οτι θα κινδυνευσει το πλήρωμα και τους επιβάτες για να πάρει ο Εφοπλιστής την ασφάλεια. Θα μπορούσε πχ με ελάχιστο κίνδυνο να ακουμπήσει σε κανα ρεμέτζο στον Πειραιά προπέλες και τιμόνια και κανα γερό στούκο και να έχει το ίδιο αποτέλεσμα. Οχι να το κάτσει στο Κάβο σίδερο στην άκρη του θεού!

----------


## MesogeiosG

> Καλα αυτ'α που λενε οι τότε ναυτικοί εχουν μια δόση παραμυθιού! Δέν το είπα φυσικά σαν στοιχείο οτι κάτι έγινε μεμπτο, αλλα στο οτι υπήρχαν φίμες και ικάσίες που άφησαν ενα ομοιχλώδες τοπιο στο τότε ατύχημα. Δέν μπορώ να πιστέψω τον οποιοδήποτε Πλοίαρχο οτι θα κινδυνευσει το πλήρωμα και τους επιβάτες για να πάρει ο Εφοπλιστής την ασφάλεια. Θα μπορούσε πχ με ελάχιστο κίνδυνο να ακουμπήσει σε κανα ρεμέτζο στον Πειραιά προπέλες και τιμόνια και κανα γερό στούκο και να έχει το ίδιο αποτέλεσμα. Οχι να το κάτσει στο Κάβο σίδερο στην άκρη του θεού!


Σε παλιά τεύχη του ΕΦΟΠΛΙΣΤΗ υπάρχει η μαρτυρία του καπετάν Βασίλη Γιαννακή γαι το τι έγινε τότε.. Γιατί να μην τον πιστέψουμε?

----------


## Apostolos

Μαζί σου και γώ! Ούτε στοιχεία έχουμε ούτε μπορούμε να κάνουμε μετα απο 30 χρόνια τους έξυπνους. Απλά τότε και τώρα δέν ξέρουμε τι πάει να πει δημοσιευση του πορίσματος στον τύπο ώστε να μην ξανασυμβούν τα ίδια (που ξανάγιναν και θα ξαναγινουν).

----------


## MesogeiosG

> Μαζί σου και γώ! Ούτε στοιχεία έχουμε ούτε μπορούμε να κάνουμε μετα απο 30 χρόνια τους έξυπνους. Απλά τότε και τώρα δέν ξέρουμε τι πάει να πει δημοσιευση του πορίσματος στον τύπο ώστε να μην ξανασυμβούν τα ίδια (που ξανάγιναν και θα ξαναγινουν).


Μήπως αυτό εντάσσεται στη γενικότερη κακοδαιμονία της χώρας μας?

----------


## Apostolos

Η χώρα μας φταίει ή ότι είμαστε μόνο για σούσουρο και κουτσομπολιό; Το σύστημα σε οδηγεί να σκευτεσε διάφορα γιατι όλοι θέλουν να υπάρχει μια μυστικοπάθεια! Αν υπήρχε η έρευνα του ατυχήματος θα μπορούσες να πεις κάτι; Όπως και για το Θεόφιλος στη Χίο και στις Οινούσες, τους 2 Ποσειδώνες στην Πάρο, του Δήμητρα, στο Ν. Χίος στη Τήνο και αλλων 10 καταστάσεων που μού ρχονται στο μυαλό. Όλες χάθηκαν στο χρονοντούλαπο. Δέν μάθαμε να πέρνουμε παραδείγματα και να διορθώνουμε τα λάθη μας και την μή κουλτούρα ασφάλειας αλλα να τα κρύβουμε και να σκευτόμαστε μόνο το κέρδος! Σύντομα θα έρθει και άλλο ατύχημα και ελπίζω απλά να είναι και αυτό κοντά σε λιμάνι...

----------


## MesogeiosG

> Η χώρα μας φταίει ή ότι είμαστε μόνο για σούσουρο και κουτσομπολιό; Το σύστημα σε οδηγεί να σκευτεσε διάφορα γιατι όλοι θέλουν να υπάρχει μια μυστικοπάθεια! Αν υπήρχε η έρευνα του ατυχήματος θα μπορούσες να πεις κάτι; Όπως και για το Θεόφιλος στη Χίο και στις Οινούσες, τους 2 Ποσειδώνες στην Πάρο, του Δήμητρα, στο Ν. Χίος στη Τήνο και αλλων 10 καταστάσεων που μού ρχονται στο μυαλό. Όλες χάθηκαν στο χρονοντούλαπο. Δέν μάθαμε να πέρνουμε παραδείγματα και να διορθώνουμε τα λάθη μας και την μή κουλτούρα ασφάλειας αλλα να τα κρύβουμε και να σκευτόμαστε μόνο το κέρδος! Σύντομα θα έρθει και άλλο ατύχημα και ελπίζω απλά να είναι και αυτό κοντά σε λιμάνι...



Το ίδιο πράγμα λέμε, συμφωνώ και επαυξάνω. Η "χώρα" μας είμαστε εμείς, εμείς την κάνουμε. Και συνεχίζω...

..Του ΙΕΡΑΠΕΤΡΑ στη Ρόδο, του ΠΑΣΙΦΑΗ στα Περιστέρια (ποιός ξεχνάει το πώς πήγε να τα κουκουλώσει ο Κ. Κληρονόμος τότε?), του ΔΑΙΔΑΛΟΣ (παλιά) έξω από την Αγκώνα, του ΠΗΓΑΣΟΣ στο Σαρωνικό....

----------


## Φάνης Σέμπρος

και του ΙΟΝΙΟΝ στη Γραμβούσα...
κυρία από τα Κύθηρα μού είπε ότι 7 φορές το προσπάθησαν μέχρι να βρουν στόχο, αλλά αυτό, φυσικά, δεν είναι ούτε επίσημο, ούτε αξιόπιστο.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Μια ειδηση για τα ταξιδια του *Νηρευς* απο την Ροδο στην Καρπαθο και Κρητη. Απο το εντυπο _Ελυμπος_ των ξενητεμενων απο τον Ολυμπο της Καρπαθου. Αυγουστος 1984.

19840800 Nereus Elympos.jpg

----------


## Dream Star Glaros

> Μια ειδηση για τα ταξιδια του *Νηρευς* απο την Ροδο στην Καρπαθο και Κρητη. Απο το εντυπο _Ελυμπος_ των ξενητεμενων απο τον Ολυμπο της Καρπαθου. Αυγουστος 1984.
> 
> 19840800 Nereus Elympos.jpg


...Ποιος θα έβλεπε το Θεό και δεν θα τον φοβόταν, όταν ταξίδευε στο Καρπάθιο πέλαγος με το Νηρέα, και με τον Ποσειδώνα νευριασμένο.....

....Και το λέω αυτό γιατί σκέπτομαι έναν  φίλο μου που είχε ταξιδεύσει αναγκαστικά, προ δωδεκαετίας περίπου, ίσως και λίγο παραπάνω, με το (κατά πολύ μεγαλύτερο) Νταλιάνα, από Πηγάδια προς Ηράκλειο.  Μετά την Κάσο, το πλοίο εξαφανίστηκε στην κυριολεξία μέσα  στα κύματα, κινούμενο  σαν ... σέικερ! 
Μετά από το ταξίδι αυτό, ο φίλος μου ήταν ένας άλλος άνθρωπος....Είχε αλλάξει φιλοσοφία και στάση ζωής, δεν έδινε πλέον σημασία στις ασήμαντες λεπτομέρειες της καθημερινότητας,  είχε αναθεωρήσει τις προτεραιότητές του,  και πολύ αμφιβάλλω εαν ξαναμπήκε ποτέ σε καράβι...        :Uncomfortableness:

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> ...Ποιος θα έβλεπε το Θεό και δεν θα τον φοβόταν, όταν ταξίδευε στο Καρπάθιο πέλαγος με το Νηρέα, και με τον Ποσειδώνα νευριασμένο.....
> 
> ....Και το λέω αυτό γιατί σκέπτομαι έναν  φίλο μου που είχε ταξιδεύσει αναγκαστικά, προ δωδεκαετίας περίπου, ίσως και λίγο παραπάνω, με το (κατά πολύ μεγαλύτερο) Νταλιάνα, από Πηγάδια προς Ηράκλειο.  Μετά την Κάσο, το πλοίο εξαφανίστηκε στην κυριολεξία μέσα  στα κύματα, κινούμενο  σαν ... σέικερ! 
> Μετά από το ταξίδι αυτό, ο φίλος μου ήταν ένας άλλος άνθρωπος....Είχε αλλάξει φιλοσοφία και στάση ζωής, δεν έδινε πλέον σημασία στις ασήμαντες λεπτομέρειες της καθημερινότητας,  είχε αναθεωρήσει τις προτεραιότητές του,  και πολύ αμφιβάλλω εαν ξαναμπήκε ποτέ σε καράβι...


Και εγω διαβαζοντας αυτο σκεπτομαι πως θα αισθανοντουσαν οι επιβατες του Κασσιανη (http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?144160) που εκαναν το ταξιδι Κασου-Αλεξανδρειας με ενα καρυδοτσουφλο στην δεκαετια του 1920.

----------


## Dream Star Glaros

> Και εγω διαβαζοντας αυτο σκεπτομαι πως θα αισθανοντουσαν οι επιβατες του Κασσιανη (http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?144160) που εκαναν το ταξιδι Κασου-Αλεξανδρειας με ενα καρυδοτσουφλο στην δεκαετια του 1920.



...αυτό είναι πιο μικρό κι'απ'τη Μοσχάνθη!  Πιο πολύ συγκρίνεται με Σκοπελίτη της πρώτης γενιάς (Μαριάννα)!

----------


## BEN BRUCE

NERΕUS απο το ships nostalia και τον χρηστη Dlongly

Dlongly.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Μιας και αυτός που το ανέβασε αναφέρει "photographer unknown" θα πόνταρα στο να είναι τραβηγμένη από το "ύποπτο" για μαυρόασπρες δίδυμο Scrimali-esperos.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Αυτο τωρα που το λες δεν το αποκλειω αλλα ειναι και <περιεργα> πειραγμενος ο οριζοντας

----------


## Maiandros

> Αυτο τωρα που το λες δεν το αποκλειω αλλα ειναι και <περιεργα> πειραγμενος ο οριζοντας


Κάποιο νησί, ξέρα, είναι πίσω από το πλοίο και επειδή είναι ασπρόμαυρη η φωτογραφία "μπερδεύεται" με την θάλασσα.

----------


## Ellinis

O κόσμος πέρνει τις θέσεις του στα καταστρώματα του Νηρέα, στην αρχή ενός ταξιδιού από τα Λεμονάδικα στην άγονη του Αιγαίου

Nereus.jpg
πηγή

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Πολύ όμορφη φωτό, και χωρίς καμμία αμφιβολία στα Λεμονάδικα, μπροστά από τον σταθμό του ηλεκτρικού. Αλλά δεν καταλαβαίνω, βλέπω καλά ??? Πίσω από το ΝΗΡΕΥΣ και ανάμεσα στα δύο πλοία τι είναι αυτό που διακρίνεται ??? Υπήρχε ποτέ μώλος κάθετος στην γνωστή προβλήτα, ή είναι κάτι άλλο αυτό που φαίνεται "μπροστά" από την πλώρη του ΝΗΡΕΥΣ ???

----------


## Νάξος

Κατὰ πάσα πιθανότητα πρόκειται γιὰ πλωτὴ πλατφόρμα εἴτε βυθοκορήσεως (μὲ γερανὸ) εἴτε ἀποθέσεως ὑλικῶν πυθμένος ἀπὸ βυθοκόρηση.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> ξερει κανεις αν το Νηρευς ειχε κανει ποτε ΙκαροΣαμια?





> Το πρώτο του ταξίδι στην Ελλάδα το έκανε το Φλεβάρη του 1982, προς Πάρο-Ικαρία-Σάμο. Μπορεί να ήταν σε χειμερινή αντικαταστάση του ΑΙΓΑΙΟΝ και να μην έκατσε πολύ στη γραμμή.





> Ωραίο θα ήταν αν υπήρχαν ντοκουμέντα απο τα ταξίδια του στη γραμμή αυτή...
> Ηταν ένα ωραίο πλοίο με χαρακτηριστικό τις εξωτερικές σκάλες όπως ο Ικαρος


Απαντηση... ΤΟ ΒΗΜΑ 13 Ιουλιου 1982.  Το *Νηρευς* στην Παρο, Ικαρια και Σαμο.

19820713 Nereus Vima.jpg

----------


## GEF

Το 2000 εξέδιδα το περιοδικό Candia στο Ηράκλειο.
Ταυτόχρονα ήμουνα φίλος του "Εφοπλιστή" όπου και διάβαζα
τα υπέροχα κομμάτια του Rogers για τον Νηρέα.
Όντας απόγονος ναυτικών, θεώρησα χρέος μου να συνεισφέρω
στη διάσωση της μνήμης, έτσι οργάνωσα μια αποστολή στον
Κάβο Σίδερο και κατάδυση στο σημείο που βυθίστηκε ο Νηρέας.
Το δημοσίευσα στο Candia και αργότερα το παραχώρησα στον
"Εφοπλιστή" προς δημοσίευση, που όμως συνέπεσε με το τραγικό
ναυάγιο του Σάμινα.
Ορίστε λοιπόν μερικές φωτογραφίες της 7ης Ιουλίου του 2000,
με τον Νηρέα να κατρακυλά σιγά σιγά στην άβυσσο που περιβάλει
τις ξέρες.
Το κείμενο του αφιερώματος είναι σε παλιό πρόγραμμα το οποίο 
ο Mac μου δεν μπορεί να διαβάσει σήμερα, έτσι θα καθυστερήσει
μερικές μέρες η ανάρτησή του



13.jpg





15.jpg





17.jpg




18.jpg



19.jpg

----------


## GEF

...και η συνέχεια


20.jpg21.jpg27.jpg

----------


## Ilias 92

Ωραίες εικόνες με θλιβερό περιεχόμενο!
Και πολύ σημαντική η πρωτοβουλία που πήρες!!
Ο παππούς μου μου είπε μια πολύ ενδιαφέρουσα ιστορία για το πλοίο, ένα περιστατικό στην Χάλκη θα το πούμε σύντομα.

----------


## tsimitakis vaggelis

Φοβερές φωτογραφίες, πρέπει να τραβήχτηκαν όταν αυτό ήταν πολύ πιο ρηχά και ολόκληρο. Σήμερα έχει πάει βαθύτερα και νομίζω έχει αποστατεί η υπερκατασκευή, ισα που διακρίνεται από την επιφάνεια ένας σκουρος όγκος και με καλή βεβαια διαυγεια του νερού. Προσοχή όμως η περιοχή εκεί έχει πολλά ρέματα.

----------


## GEF

Η ομάδα που καταδύθηκε ήταν έμπειρη και με άδεια,
και ο φωτογράφος από τους καλύτερους του είδους.
Στα 14 χρόνια που μεσολάβησαν, σίγουρα έχουν επέλθει
αλλαγές τόσο στο πλοίο όσο και στο σημείο που βρισκότανε
όταν το φωτογραφίσαμε.

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Ελπιζω να μην εχει ξαναμπει. 

Το θρυλικο Σκανδιναβικο σκαρι στο Σταυρο της Δονουσας, πραγματικα υπεροχη εικονα και ιστορικη.

Αφιερωμενη στους φιλους της αγονης...


10553851_675465612542821_5560907964635065619_o.jpg

Τη βρηκα στη σελιδα του facebook Δονούσα, Donoussa - Cyclades islands, Greece.

----------


## Dream Star Glaros

> Ελπιζω να μην εχει ξαναμπει. 
> 
> Το θρυλικο Σκανδιναβικο σκαρι στο Σταυρο της Δονουσας, πραγματικα υπεροχη εικονα και ιστορικη.
> 
> Αφιερωμενη στους φιλους της αγονης...
> 
> 
> 10553851_675465612542821_5560907964635065619_o.jpg
> 
> Τη βρηκα στη σελιδα του facebook Δονούσα, Donoussa - Cyclades islands, Greece.



Με την χαρακτηριστική λάντζα επί το έργον.... Ιστορική, λοιπόν, όχι μόνο λόγω καραβιού, συνθηκών και εποχής, αλλά και επειδή φωτογραφίες ειδικά της Δονούσας είναι σπάνιες έως ανύπαρκτες…. Πρόκειται για θαυμάσιο εύρημα

----------


## Νάξος

Ἀνεκτίμητο εὕρημα φίλε Νιόνιο.

----------


## Gallos952

> Αφιερωμένη στον φίλο ΑΣΤΥΠΑΛΑΙΑ,o Νηρέας στο λιμάνι της Αστυπάλαιας...
> 
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 16885
> 
> 
> (σκαναρισμένη απο τον Εφοπλιστή)


Hello ! Can you restaure the attachment ? Thanks a lot. Kind regards. JF

----------


## nostalgia

Χαιρετώ το φόρουμ σας, απ αυτό εδώ το νήμα, μιας και για χάρη του "ΝΗΡΕΥΣ" σας πέτυχα.
Είχα ταξιδέψει μόνο μια φορά, το 1987 επιστρέφοντας από Κάρπαθο (είχαμε πάει με τους γονείς με το GOLDEN VERGINA). Θυμάμαι τις 30 ώρες που είχαμε κάνει να επιστρέψουμε. 
Υπέροχες εποχές, τότε που χρόνος κυλούσε ήσυχα και ήρεμα, χωρίς να υπάρχει αυτό της άγχος της ταχύτητας και της αμεσότητας που υπάρχει σήμερα. 
Να είστε καλά όλοι σας και σας ευχαριστώ για το υλικό.

ΥΓ Απ ότι κατάλαβα, έχει γίνει κάποια αλλαγή στο φόρουμ και κάποια συνημμένα δεν φαίνονται. Αν μπορούσατε να κάνατε κάτι, θα σας ήμουν υπόχρεος. Και πάλι σας ευχαριστώ.

Δημήτρης

----------


## BOBKING

Το Νηρεύς των αδελφών Αγαπητού ,στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά τον Σεπτέμβριο του 1983
an0477.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Μιας και δεν είδα να έχει αναφερθεί στο παρόν θέμα (εκτός και αν μου ξέφυγε), να πούμε ότι στην διαδικασία απομάκρυνσης των αυτοκινήτων - φορτηγών από το γκαράζ του προσαραγμένου _ΝΗΡΕΥΣ_ το 1989, είχε συνδράμει η παντόφλα _ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ Τ_ (δεν γνωρίζω αν συνέδραμαν και άλλα πλοία - φέρρυ).

Στην σελίδα στο facebook του ναυτιλιακού πράκτορα στα Στύρα _κ. Γιάννη Παγκάκη_, υπάρχουν οι δύο παρακάτω φωτό.

03.jpg

Ο τότε cpt. του ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ Τ. _κ. Χρήστος Φασουλής_ που απεικονίζεται, έχει προσθέσει ως σχόλιο τα παρακάτω :

_"Τότε ήμουν  40νταρης. Στην φωτογραφία είμαι στο Κάβο Σίδερο και είχαμε πάει σε μία  πολύ δύσκολη αποστολή. Ένα πλοίο φορτωμένο με ΙΧ και νταλίκες λόγω  βλάβης προσάραξε στο Κρητικό πέλαγος. Με την βοήθειά του πληρώματος  κατορθώσαμε να τα απεγκλωβίσουμε με επιτυχία και μάλιστα μας τίμησε το υπουργείο για την μοναδικότητα του σχεδόν αδυνάτου εγχειρηματος."_

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> _"Τότε ήμουν  40νταρης. Στην φωτογραφία είμαι στο Κάβο Σίδερο και είχαμε πάει σε μία  πολύ δύσκολη αποστολή. Ένα πλοίο φορτωμένο με ΙΧ και νταλίκες λόγω  βλάβης προσάραξε στο Κρητικό πέλαγος. Με την βοήθειά του πληρώματος  κατορθώσαμε να τα απεγκλωβίσουμε με επιτυχία και μάλιστα μας τίμησε το υπουργείο για την μοναδικότητα του σχεδόν αδυνάτου εγχειρηματος."_


Καλά,το πως βρέθηκε το ΝΗΡΕΥΣ σε απαγορευμένη περιοχή  (ΠΝΒ Κυριαμάδι)...είναι άλλη ιστορία.

----------


## Ellinis

Φόρτωση και αναχώρηση του Νηρέα από την Αστυπάλαια σε *βίντεο* του 1986.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Φόρτωση και αναχώρηση του Νηρέα από την Αστυπάλαια σε *βίντεο* του 1986.


Aφού είχε σκάλες εκατέρωθεν του καταπέλτη,τι ήθελε τις άλλες τις εξωτερικές όπως ήταν η μόδα τότε.
Διακρίνεται κ 1 Π/Φ του ΠΝ, ΟΥΡΑΝΟΣ ή ΥΠΕΡΙΩΝ.

----------


## Maiandros

Φωτογραφία του ΝΗΡΕΥΣ που βρήκα τυχαία στο kaipoutheos.gr 
ΝΗΡ6.png

----------


## Dream Star Glaros

...αναχώρηση από την Αστυπάλαια, από το παλιό λιμάνι, φυσικά στο Γυαλό.  
Από το 1:30 αρχίζουμε να  βλέπουμε το πλοίο να πλέει κατα μήκος της γνωστής πολύ απότομης ακτογραμμής του βόρειου άκρου της *Αμοργού*. Άφιξη στην Αιγιάλη του 1986 και προσέγγιση στον Όρμο, όπου φαίνονται καθαρά τα μπλόκια  του προς κατασκευή μεγαλύτερου προβλήτα.  Το φιλμ φέρεται να είναι γυρισμένο τον Μάιο του 1986, οπότε  ένα - δυο μήνες μετά τα πλοία άρχισαν να «δένουν» κανονικά...  Το φιλμάκι συνοδεύεται και από ωραία αφήγηση στα αγγλικά ... Αν υποθέσουμε ότι ο Νηρέας έπιανε 17 κόμβους, τότε από παλιό λιμάνι Αστυπάλαιας για Αιγιάλη πρέπει να ήθελε 3,5-4 ώρες...




http://www.aylonfilmarchives.com/ayl...em.html?id=764

----------


## Dream Star Glaros

....συνέχεια του ταξιδιού από το προηγούμενο φιλμάκι.  Είσοδος στο λιμάνι των Καταπόλων.  Και τι δεν θα δουν οι Αμοργιανοί που δεν θα τους συγκινήσει: Το θρυλικό λεωφορείο Dodge του Βαγγέλη Θεολογίτη στον τελευταίο χρόνο της θητείας του (δούλεψε σκληρά και αδιαμαρτύρητα από το 1969 έως και το 1986, έως δε και το 1983 αποκλειστικά σε κακοτράχαλους χωματόδρομους) και, φυσικά, το Σκοπελίτη (Ρήγα) που το 1986 ήταν η πρώτη του χρονιά στην Αμοργό ως αντικαταστάτη του «Μαριάννα»!
Τέλος, βλέπουμε, την έξοδο από το λιμάνι, και το πλοίο να απομακρύνεται από το «φανάρι» κατευθυνόμενο, πιθανότατα, στη Δονούσα...

Η ΠΗΓΗ ΚΑΙ ΤΩΝ ΔΥΟ ΦΙΛΜΣ ΑΝΑΦΕΡΟΝΤΑΙ ΕΠ’ΑΥΤΩΝ (Bonar Archive, Aylon Film Archives και, φυσικά,  youtube)


https://youtu.be/_ulWxlj5UnA

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> ...αναχώρηση από την Αστυπάλαια, από το παλιό λιμάνι, φυσικά στο Γυαλό.  
> Από το 1:30 αρχίζουμε να  βλέπουμε το πλοίο να πλέει κατα μήκος της γνωστής πολύ απότομης ακτογραμμής του βόρειου άκρου της *Αμοργού*. Άφιξη στην Αιγιάλη του 1986 και προσέγγιση στον Όρμο, όπου φαίνονται καθαρά τα μπλόκια  του προς κατασκευή μεγαλύτερου προβλήτα.  Το φιλμ φέρεται να είναι γυρισμένο τον Μάιο του 1986, οπότε  ένα - δυο μήνες μετά τα πλοία άρχισαν να «δένουν» κανονικά...  Το φιλμάκι συνοδεύεται και από ωραία αφήγηση στα αγγλικά ... Αν υποθέσουμε ότι ο Νηρέας έπιανε 17 κόμβους, τότε από παλιό λιμάνι Αστυπάλαιας για Αιγιάλη πρέπει να ήθελε 3,5-4 ώρες...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.aylonfilmarchives.com/ayl...em.html?id=764


 Oι 17 κ. ήταν τότε πολλοί γιά ένα πλοίο της άγονης.

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

> Oι 17 κ. ήταν τότε πολλοί γιά ένα πλοίο της άγονης.


 Αν σκεφτώ τον Μιαούλη στην γραμμή της άγονης το 1979 με τα 11-12 μίλια….ατελείωτο ταξίδι για την Σχοινούσα.

----------


## alkeos

> ...αναχώρηση από την Αστυπάλαια, από το παλιό λιμάνι, φυσικά στο Γυαλό.  
> Από το 1:30 αρχίζουμε να  βλέπουμε το πλοίο να πλέει κατα μήκος της γνωστής πολύ απότομης ακτογραμμής του βόρειου άκρου της *Αμοργού*. Άφιξη στην Αιγιάλη του 1986 και προσέγγιση στον Όρμο, όπου φαίνονται καθαρά τα μπλόκια  του προς κατασκευή μεγαλύτερου προβλήτα.  Το φιλμ φέρεται να είναι γυρισμένο τον Μάιο του 1986, οπότε  ένα - δυο μήνες μετά τα πλοία άρχισαν να «δένουν» κανονικά...  Το φιλμάκι συνοδεύεται και από ωραία αφήγηση στα αγγλικά ... Αν υποθέσουμε ότι ο Νηρέας έπιανε 17 κόμβους, τότε από παλιό λιμάνι Αστυπάλαιας για Αιγιάλη πρέπει να ήθελε 3,5-4 ώρες...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.aylonfilmarchives.com/ayl...em.html?id=764


Κατά την προσέγγιση στον Πειραιά βλέπουμε και το ΚΑΜΙΡΟΣ

----------

